# Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?



## Unregistriert (28 August 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe soeben eine SMS bekommen, dass angeblich mein mobilespy Ortungsdienst aktiviert wurde. Ich habe NIE etwas derartiges abonniert. Das ganze soll 2,99 alle 3 Tage kosten. 
Meine Frage: Kann ich das einfach kündigen?
Da ja auch kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, existiert ja auch nichts, was ich kündigen kann. Man kann den Vertrag laut Anbieter nur mit der Handynummer und Passwort kündigen.

Wie soll ich mich verhalten?

Grüße, Matze


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Matze schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Kann ich das einfach kündigen?


Du musst sogar, sonst ziehen die dir alle drei Tage den Betrag im Glaube daran ab, dass ein Vertrag bestehen würde. Beende das Zeugs, bevor es sich verteuert, egal ob du das Abo (wie auch immer) ausgelöst hast. Denn die abgezogenen Beträge bekommst du aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ohnehin nicht wieder.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Strafe gegen Guerilla Mobile GmbH / Bobmobile in UK:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...bile-and-guerilla-mobile-gmbh.html#post321078


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Mich haben die auch erwischt. Diese b***** "Guerillas" = Übersetzung Untergrundkämpfer haben mir über Firmenrechnung seit April 2010 immer die Beträge kassiert und Sekretärin meinte, dass wäre etwas was tatsächlich genutzt oder bestellt wurde. Die Rechnung wurde dann über eine andere b***** Gesellschaft an Telekom Rechnungen kassiert - die sogenannte "net mobile AG"


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

...und wer hatte das Firmenhandy im April genutzt? Nur auf den Anbieter zu schimpfen bringt nicht das erforderliche Licht ins Dunkel. Den genauen Termin und die Zeit kann dir der Anbieter sagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Tach zusammen,

mein Prepaidkonto ist auch von besagter Firma abgräumt worden. Die Art und Weise
wie beschrieben, siehe auch Artikerl aus UK. Wie mir scheint passiert bei der "Kündigung"
genau das Gegenteil nämlich es wird heimlich ein Abo ausgelöst.
Also was tun? Strafanzeige bei der Polizei?
Diese Sache würde ich übrigens nicht als "Abzocke" bezeichnen. Der Tatbestand
erfüllt nach dem Strafgesetzbuch mehrere Kriterien eines vorsätzlichen Betruges.
Für die Beschaffung von Beweisen werden wohl die Computerspezialisten der
Polizei ran müssen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

B*M* war 2008 GF der 

Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH
Pfuelstr. 5, 10997 Berlin 
Amtsgericht Charlottenburg
HRB 116667

Er war von 10/2005 - 09/2008 "Director Online Marketing" der Jamba GmbH, seit 9/08 ist er GF der Guerilla.

Im Juli startete "Guerilla" eine Offensive auf dem deutschen Markt (über Zanox, Webgains, Adcell)
http://www.gmob.de/en/news

Die Früchte dieser Offensive sind die hier auftauchenden Beschwerden über "unerklärliche Abbuchungen". Man könnte es Betrug nennen, wenn man so liest, wie das gemacht wird. "Guerilla" passt, wenn das wirklich mit Jamba zu tun hat - der Name "Jamster"/"Jamba" ist international verbrannt, jetzt zieht man sich zurück nach Deutschland, weil das eine Bastion für Betrüger aller Art ist, denen in UK, Australien, USA usw das Pflaster zu heiß wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Nette Seite über den Kampf mit Jamster/Jamba seit 2004, leider englisch
http://www.jamsterscam.com/
Vor 5 Jahren bereits gab es erste Urteile 
http://www.infoworld.com/t/networking/jamster-slammed-mobile-selling-practices-466

für englisch verstehende Juristen
http://www.cafalawblog.com/-case-summaries-cafa-meets-jamster-kill-the-crazy-frog.html

Neue Beschwerden in UK 2010
Jamster at it again with rip-off phone app - Partner Tracker is fake location app | TechEye


Am 23.7.10 starteten die Jamba-Guerillas also ihre Partnerprogramme für den deutschen Markt
http://www.gmob.de/en/news
u.a. mit "Mobile Spy"

Geübte Googler finden mit diesen Stichworten bald interessante Infos:
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q="mobile+spy"+adcell&aq=f&aqi=g4&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Ein Betrüger kann also fast 8 Euro verdienen, wenn er ein Opfer findet, das dann wiederum 3 Euro pro Woche zahlt.

Aber was noch spannend ist:
http://odigger.com/Find-mobile spy-Affiliate-Programs

Laut dieser Seite startete just am 23.7. ein Affiliateprogramm für Mobilespy in Deutschland bei einem anderen Betreiber.
Diese ganze Mischpoke sollte man sich mal genauer anschauen. Ein undurchsichtiges Wirrwarr, aber das alles funktioniert nur, weil - politisch gewollt - keine alte Sau die Verbraucher schützt.
Diese Medienkonzerne haben offenbar einen Einfluß ohne Grenzen.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Mobilespy-Bewerbung bei Facebook seit Oktober 2010? 
Mal sehen, ob es schon Opfer gibt.

---

Klickt mal auf das weiße Bild
MobileSpy Germany Affiliate Program On Adscend Media Affiliate Network

(Landing page)
adscendmedia.com/click.php?aff=2696&camp=2047&crt=0&sid=

-->

mobilespy.de/lp/spymobile5/index.php?source=sponsormob_spymobile5_511



> Orte die Handys deiner Freunde!
> Gib hier die Handynummer ein, die du orten möchtest:
> (z.B. 01781234567)
> suche  Handys in Deutschland
> ...



Der Ex-Jamba-Typ ist da nicht mehr als GF genannt
mobilespy.de/lp/spymobile5/popup.php?type=imprint&id_language=1&id_domain=17

Aber O.T. passt ja noch besser, er ist 


> Vice President Marketing/Sales - GSA & Eastern Europe
> work Jamba/Jamster - A NewsCorp Company



also es bleibt dabei: undurchsichtige Netzwerke zahlen undurchsichtigen Leuten Geld dafür, dass sie andere Leute betrügen anwerben. Super.
Die Beteiligten sind immer dieselben Leute, die technischen Tricks ändern sich halt (früher waren es Dialer)

Der Staat schaut zu.


----------



## Robin66 (29 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

ACHTUNG!!! gold_topspy ist eine ganz fiese  Abofalle. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich sofort an den  Netzbetreiber zu wenden und Anzeige bei der Polizei gegen folgende Firma zu bewirken: (edit)

Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH, 
Pfuelstr. 5, 10997 Berlin, 
Amtsgericht Charlottenburg HRB 116667

(edit)  Also Vorsicht und viel Glück!!! 

_Unfug, Unterstellungen und unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen editiert/mod_


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Guten Tag.

Für einen TV-Beitrag suche ich Smartphone-Nutzer aus Berlin, die von Abofallen betroffen sind. Bei Interesse freue ich mich über eine Rückmeldung unter 

[Edit] 

Vielen Dank

_E-Mail Adresse entfernt. Bitte NUB beachten._


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe soeben eine SMS bekommen, dass angeblich mein mobilespy Ortungsdienst aktiviert wurde. Ich habe NIE etwas derartiges abonniert. Das ganze soll 2,99 alle 3 Tage kosten.
> Meine Frage: Kann ich das einfach kündigen?
> ...



hallo ich bin auch in so eine falle gekommen ich bekamm ein sms: bestedigungscode:****(bitte online zur bestätigung eingeben) Betrag: Euro 3.00(Abo 3 mal pro woche)Zahlung an Guerilla Mobile für guerilla mobile 
was soll ich machen bzw kündige ich es bitte um hilfe danke im voraus


----------



## Robin66 (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo ich bin auch in so eine falle gekommen ich bekamm ein sms: bestedigungscode:****(bitte online zur bestätigung eingeben) Betrag: Euro 3.00(Abo 3 mal pro woche)Zahlung an Guerilla Mobile für guerilla mobile
> was soll ich machen bzw kündige ich es bitte um hilfe danke im voraus



Du kannst ja versuchen zu kündigen, wirst aber schnell feststellen, das angegebene Tel.Nr. nicht funktioniert und wenn Du eine Sms mit 'stop alle' oder sonstigem schickst, dann tappst Du gleich in die nächste Abofalle. Die "raffinierten" Menschen aus Berlin verbreiten gerne in diesen Foren falsche Ratschläge die dich noch weiter in die Falle treiben. Mein Tipp wende dich, so schnell wie möglich, an deinen Netzbetreiber und lass die Dienste von Drittanbietern sperren. Somit haben sie nur noch bis zum nächsten Tag die Chance auf deinem Konto zu räubern. Tja wenn du dann noch sauer genug bist über die Tatsache, dass diese Schw... sich richtig dicke Taschen machen, aber eigentlich bestraft gehören und nicht länger ihre Drinks unter Palmen genießen sollten, dann geh zu Polizei und mach eine Anzeige gegen die Bande aus Berlin. Man war auch schon lange nicht mehr in Berlin, soll ne sehr schöne Stadt sein....


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Robin66 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja versuchen zu kündigen, wirst aber schnell feststellen, das angegebene Tel.Nr. nicht funktioniert und wenn Du eine Sms mit 'stop alle' oder sonstigem schickst, dann tappst Du gleich in die nächste Abofalle. Die "raffinierten" Menschen aus Berlin verbreiten gerne in diesen Foren falsche Ratschläge die dich noch weiter in die Falle treiben. Mein Tipp wende dich, so schnell wie möglich, an deinen Netzbetreiber und lass die Dienste von Drittanbietern sperren. Somit haben sie nur noch bis zum nächsten Tag die Chance auf deinem Konto zu räubern. Tja wenn du dann noch sauer genug bist über die Tatsache, dass diese Schw... sich richtig dicke Taschen machen, aber eigentlich bestraft gehören und nicht länger ihre Drinks unter Palmen genießen sollten, dann geh zu Polizei und mach eine Anzeige gegen die Bande aus Berlin. Man war auch schon lange nicht mehr in Berlin, soll ne sehr schöne Stadt sein....



danke aber noch ne frage kann mann auch ein abo auf einen internetrouter haben ?


----------



## Robin66 (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

etwas mehr Hintergrundinformation wäre hilfreich....
du bist über einen Router im Netz? 
was lässt dich annehmen, dass du in eine Abofalle getappt bist?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Robin66 schrieb:


> etwas mehr Hintergrundinformation wäre hilfreich....
> du bist über einen Router im Netz?
> was lässt dich annehmen, dass du in eine Abofalle getappt bist?



o.k. ich kamm auf eine seite ´´Orte deinen Freund ´´ ich gab die nummer von mir ein dann bekamm ich die sms jz weiß ich nicht ob das vom handy ausgeht oder von meinen router Thomson 	TG585 v7


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....ich gab die nummer von mir ...


Am Computer oder übers Smartphone, iPhone etc?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Am Computer oder übers Smartphone, iPhone etc?



ich war über dem pc drinnen


----------



## Robin66 (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> o.k. ich kamm auf eine seite ´´Orte deinen Freund ´´ ich gab die nummer von mir ein dann bekamm ich die sms jz weiß ich nicht ob das vom handy ausgeht oder von meinen router Thomson 	TG585 v7



schön gemein oder? :wall: die nutzen die Neugier der Menschen und wenn Du deine Nummer angibst und auf den Button drückst, dann haben sie dich schon. Die gehen jetzt über dein Handykonto und nicht über den Router. Noch gemeiner ist es, wenn du mit dem Handy surfst, dann brauchst du nicht mal deine Tel.Nr. eingeben lediglich den Button drücken und schon haben sie aus der IP deine Handy Nr. generiert und schicken dir die Sms mit deinem Abo.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Robin66 schrieb:


> schön gemein oder? :wall: die nutzen die Neugier der Menschen und wenn Du deine Nummer angibst und auf den Button drückst, dann haben sie dich schon. Die gehen jetzt über dein Handykonto und nicht über den Router. Noch gemeiner ist es, wenn du mit dem Handy surfst, dann brauchst du nicht mal deine Tel.Nr. eingeben lediglich den Button drücken und schon haben sie aus der IP deine Handy Nr. generiert und schicken dir die Sms mit deinem Abo.





also soll ich hotline anrufen und sperrren


----------



## Robin66 (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> also soll ich hotline anrufen und sperrren



wenn Du nicht weiter zahlen willst ja...... wenn Du ein andere Möglichkeit gefunden hast, dann bitte ich dich sie hier bekannt zu geben. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Dezember 2010)

Ha, da hammas ja: Bobmobile (Düsseldorf) = Guerilla Mobile (Berlin)!


> Unsere Marken wie Yepp-Yepp, Sendasms, Scoreme, Mobilespy,  IQMania,  Bobmobile oder Cheapsim sind eine der führenden im deutschen  Markt.    Die Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH bietet ihre Produkte weltweit für die  Nutzung sowohl auf dem PC als auch auf dem Handy oder iPhone an. Die  Produkte werden über gezieltes Marketing im Web und mobile Internet  verkauft.


Quelle



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich war über dem pc drinnen


...und hattest du dann einen PIN aufs Handy bekommen und den dann ins Weg am PC eingetragen, wie es der Anbieter in seinen AGB beschreibt? 





			
				GMOB AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde kann im Internet auf den Internetseiten von Guerilla Mobile  seine Mobiltelefonnummer eingeben und hierdurch unverbindlich ein  Passwort/TAN anfordern. Dieses Passwort wird per SMS an die eingegebene  Mobiltelefonnummer gesendet, so dass nur derjenige, der im Besitz des  Mobiltelefons ist, auch die nachfolgenden Schritte ausführen kann. Der  Kunde kann nun entscheiden, ob er das auf der betreffende Internetseite  beworbene Produkt zu den dort genannten Konditionen beziehen möchte oder  nicht. Durch Eingabe des zugesendeten Passwortes und Bestätigung des  hierfür vorgesehenen Button fordert der Kunde das betreffende Guerilla  Mobile Produkt an. Diese Produktanforderung des Kunden gilt als Angebot  zum Abschluss eines Vertrages zwischen Guerilla Mobile und dem Kunden  über die Inanspruchnahme des jeweiligen Guerilla Mobile Produktes zu dem  angegebenen Preis.


Wie GMOB seinen Preis darstellt, hätte ich schon gern mal gesehen.


----------



## taunusloewe (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo zusammen , bin so eben auch auf die Seite Mobilepsy reingefallen und voll in die Fall getappt . Leider sogar bewußt. Nach Aktivierung des Abo für 2,99 EUR wollte ich sofort wieder kündigen , da ich den Betrug erst nach der Aktivierung erkannt hatte. Aber der dort angebotene Kündigungs Link funktionierte natürlich nicht. Nach durchlesen jedes Satzes der Kündigungsklausel der AGB , wo ein Link aufgeführt war , der auf eine Seite  goPAY Abo Verwaltung  zeigt, konnte ich das eben erst aktivierte ABO wieder deaktivieren. Werde jetzt mein Hand PrepaidGuthaben täglich online überwachen . Sollten mehr als 1 x 3 EUR abgebucht werden , werde ich das Konto sofort sperren. Die 3 EUR Lehrgeld werde ich wohl kaum verhindern könnne.....:wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

ich habe meine handy rechnung bekommen 11,92 euro haben die mir abgebucht, soll ich es kündigen?nacher haben die wieder meine daten und meinen wieder was abzuzocken??was soll i tun???


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung dürfen wir nicht leisten. Ich empfehle Dir aber, nachdem der Thread ers knapp über 20 Beiträge hat den erstmal zu lesen.
Ich denke da steht schon eine Menge an Information für Dich drin.





Abofallen bei iPhone und Smartphone: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


P.S. Eine Registrierung erhöht exorbitant die Übersichtlichkeit der Kommunikation ...


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wie GMOB seinen Preis darstellt, hätte ich schon gern mal gesehen.


Hier haste: http://www.mobilespy.de/lp/mobilesp...am_src_cmp=mobilespy25&am_src_adv_mobilespy25

Entgegen z. B. beim Mitbewerber Burda Wireless (NoWhere.de) schreiben die Düsseldorfer Berliner bei der Landingpage nix vom Preis hin. Die Eingabe einer Handynummer habe ich mir erspart, um keine Nummer zu verbrennen un unnötig Kosten zu verprassen.


----------



## stefanieaka18 (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Es kann nicht an gehen, ich kriege ögen einen Nachricht wo ich keine Ahnung hatte.
Ich werde aber gegen die Firma mein Rechtsanwalt einschalten also.
Ich will die Scheiße nicht und ich habe die Scheiße nie gemacht also.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



stefanieaka18 schrieb:


> Es kann nicht an gehen, ich kriege ögen einen Nachricht wo ich keine Ahnung hatte.
> Ich werde aber gegen die Firma mein Rechtsanwalt einschalten also.
> Ich will die Scheiße nicht und ich habe die Scheiße nie gemacht also.


Dein Anwalt arbeitet hoffentlich nicht bei der Polizei oder so. Andere Frage - wer hat denn sonst so noch dein Handy zur Verfügung, wer könnte es außer dir genutzt haben? Verwendest du ein Smartphone mit Internetanbindung?


----------



## Peter M. (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo Leute zu diesem Thema: Abzocke über sms -Angebotene Handyortung-

Ich habe unaufgefordert auf mein Firmen-Handy eine sms von mobilespy.de bekommen. Ich betone, ich kannte diesen Dienst vorher garnicht. 
In der sms stand dass ich jetzt für 2,99 Abo wöchentlich Handy-Ortungen durchführen kann. Ich habe diese sms ignoriert weil ich mir nichts 
dabei dachte. Abends bei meiner Abrechnung, ich habe das Handy mit einem Firmen-Prepaidkonto das jeden Abend abgerechnet wird, stellte 
ich fest dass außer zwei Festnetzgesprächen locker noch mal 2,99 weggebucht waren. Daraufhin fiel mir die sms ein und so habe ich die sms 
nochmal gelesen es wurde mir hier ein Abbo angeboten und ich soll jetzt jede Woche 2,99 € zahlen. Ich habe dann die Website dieser Firma 
aufgerufen und weitere Internet Recherche gemacht. Offensichtlich kann man auf deren Website jede x-beliebige Nummer eintragen und der Nummer-Inhaber hat dann die Probleme. Diverse Internet Einträge belegen hier haben schon sehr viele Leute mit dieser Firma Erfahrungen gemacht.
 Ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen, weil ich hier nichts angefordert habe und die sms für Werbung hielt.. 

Auf meine Mails an die Abzockerfirma bekomme ich jedesmal zurück:   
wir haben nichts abgebucht und Sie haben keinen Dienst bei uns abboniert. 

Aus Abrechnungsgründen  mit meiner Firma kontrolliere ich mein Prepaidkonto jeden Abend,
nach fast einer Wocher stellte ich  fest, es sind wieder 2,99 € abgebucht worden, 
da habe ich meine Abrechnungsstelle angerufen und um Aufklärung gebeten.


Auf meine Mail mit der Androhung einer Strafanzeige schreibt mir die Abzockerfirma: 
Wir haben Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt, dass wir keine Abbuchung von Ihrem Mobilfunkkonto vorgenommen haben. 
Bitte senden Sie uns einen Nachweis zu, der die Abbuchung dokumentiert. Wir werden Ihnen den Betrag dann selbstverständlich erstatten.
Abschließend teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir der Behörde selbstverständlich Auskunft erteilen werden, sollte diese uns in Ihrem Namen kontaktieren.

Der Tanz geht also weiter und die nächsten Schritte folgen. 
Ich habe ein paar Mails an einige Redaktionen versandt und eine Strafanzeige vorbereitet die jetzt aktiviert wird sobald ich die schriftlichen Abrechnungsdaten meines Telefonkontos habe..
Ich kann mir vorstellen dass sehr viele Leute ebenso wie ich diese Art von sms ignorieren und für Werbung halten. 
Den meisten wird garnicht auffallen dass hier dann auch gleich Abbuchungen vom Konto geschehen.

Schlimmer noch es werden ja dann weiterhin (wöchentlich) Abbuchungen gemacht. Hier wird also in großen Stile Abzocke betrieben und 
die Menschen bestohlen ohne dass die Meisten es bemerken werden. Die Firmenadresse der Abzocker ist in Berlin.
Vielleicht unterhalten die sich schon bald mit Akte 010. Wer ebenfalls hier herein gefallen ist kann mich gerne anschreiben ich leite das dann 
weiter damit es meiner Strafanzeige oder den Redaktionsanfragen beigefügt werden kann. 

MfG
Peter M.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



taunusloewe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen , bin so eben auch auf die Seite Mobilepsy reingefallen und voll in die Fall getappt . Leider sogar bewußt. Nach Aktivierung des Abo für 2,99 EUR wollte ich sofort wieder kündigen , da ich den Betrug erst nach der Aktivierung erkannt hatte. Aber der dort angebotene Kündigungs Link funktionierte natürlich nicht. Nach durchlesen jedes Satzes der Kündigungsklausel der AGB , wo ein Link aufgeführt war , der auf eine Seite  goPAY Abo Verwaltung  zeigt, konnte ich das eben erst aktivierte ABO wieder deaktivieren. Werde jetzt mein Hand PrepaidGuthaben täglich online überwachen . Sollten mehr als 1 x 3 EUR abgebucht werden , werde ich das Konto sofort sperren. Die 3 EUR Lehrgeld werde ich wohl kaum verhindern könnne.....:wall:



Super TIP vielen DANK !!!!!


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Peter M. schrieb:


> Vielleicht unterhalten die sich schon bald mit Akte 010. Wer ebenfalls hier herein gefallen ist kann mich gerne anschreiben ich leite das dann
> weiter damit es meiner Strafanzeige oder den Redaktionsanfragen beigefügt werden kann.
> 
> MfG
> Peter M.



Wenn Du das möchtest solltest Du Dich aber registrieren - sonst ist nix mit anschreiben ...


----------



## Niclas (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn Du das möchtest solltest Du Dich aber registrieren - sonst ist nix mit anschreiben ...


andern Orts  hat er sich registriert... >> Google


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Da mußt Du Dir die Hose aber schon mit der Kneifzange anziehen um erst zu googeln wenn Du einem auf einen Forenbeitrag (persönlich) anworten willst


----------



## Niclas (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

[ir]manche Leute verstehen Ironie  erst mit Ironietags...[/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> mein Prepaidkonto ist auch von besagter Firma abgräumt worden. Die Art und Weise
> wie beschrieben, siehe auch Artikerl aus UK. Wie mir scheint passiert bei der "Kündigung"
> ...




Strafanzeige online erstellt (5Minuten Arbeit;https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/service.html), Antwort vom Staatsanwalt in Berlin erhalten, bei DicoTel, dem Versender von Links dubioser Anbieter
gekündigt, Vertrag bei der Deutschen Telekom gemacht (Vergleicht die AGB´s).

Fazit: Hände weg von Billiganbietern, bei Prepaid keinen Zugriff auf das Girokonto erlauben!!
sonst ist es kein "P R E" (V o r kasse) - mehr, erfüllt meiner Meinung nach schon den Tatbestand des Betruges.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Strafanzeige online (in NRW) erstellt


...mindestens zwei Polizeidienstellen und eine StA beschäftigt



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Antwort vom Staatsanwalt in Berlin erhalten


Oder von einem Amtsanwalt? Hat er dir nur sein Geschäftszeichen mitgeteilt oder dir gleich die Einstellungsverfügung geschrieben?



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vertrag bei der Deutschen Telekom gemacht


So leicht lässt man sich also zu was nötigen, was man zuvor nicht nötig hatte? Was kostet die monatliche Grundgebühr (hat auch was von einem Abo)? 



Unregistriert schrieb:


> sonst ist es kein "P R E" (V o r kasse) - mehr, erfüllt meiner Meinung  nach schon den Tatbestand des Betruges.


Prepaidtelefonie ist Betrug? :bash:


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...mindestens zwei Polizeidienstellen und eine StA beschäftigt
> 
> Oder von einem Amtsanwalt? Hat er dir nur sein Geschäftszeichen mitgeteilt oder dir gleich die Einstellungsverfügung geschrieben?
> 
> ...



Was bist Du für einer?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was bist Du für einer?


So wie du, keiner _(aber ein registrierter)_!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> So wie du, keiner _(aber ein registrierter)_!



Gott sei Dank! Also noch mal ganz langsam für alle holzhammerschwingenden Obergefreiten
(Kriegt man solche Kommentare eigentlich bezahlt??):

Natürlich zeigt man nicht jemanden leichtfertig bei der Polizei an. 

Ich habe dies sogar erst nach Rücksprache mit einem guten Freund, langjähriger Hauptkommissar der Deutschen Kriminalpolizei getan. Stellt Euch vor, der ist auch schon betrogen worden. Denn meistens läuft da alles automatisiert und anonym, d.h. da sind sie aber gewaltig an den Falschen geraten. 

Zum Handy(PREPAID)vertrag: Bei der Deutschen Telekom kann man z.B. im Tabakladen um die Ecke über ein Terminal in sekundenschnelle aufladen, ohne Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl zu hinterlegen. 

Ich bin schon mehr als 20 Jahre Kunde bei der Telekom und die haben mir noch nie
solche Links geschickt. Auf DiscoTel bin ich durch Zufall gestoßen.

So das wars aber jetzt, lest am Besten die fest auf die Seite gestellten Beiträge!
Die sind hilfreicher.

P.S. Es gibt auch noch eine Bundesnetzagentur für eine Meldung.

Diese Bande sägt doch am eigenen Ast! Haben die keine Kinder(Enkel), die es dann ausbaden müssen??


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> mein Prepaidkonto ist auch von besagter Firma abgräumt worden. Die Art und Weise
> wie beschrieben, siehe auch Artikerl aus UK. Wie mir scheint passiert bei der "Kündigung"
> ...



Mir ist genau das gleiche jetzt passiert ,obwohl ich mich bei meinem Prepaid Anbieter  beschwert habe (Deutsche Telekom) passiert nichts die verweisen nur darauf das sie nur in Vorkasse gehen würden. Ich werde erstmal die Vertbraucherzentrale einschalten und außerdem meine Prepaidkarte nicht mehr auffüllen.Ich hoffe das diesen Gangstern endlich das Handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir ist genau das gleiche jetzt passiert ,obwohl ich mich bei meinem Prepaid Anbieter  beschwert habe (Deutsche Telekom) passiert nichts die verweisen nur darauf das sie nur in Vorkasse gehen würden. Ich werde erstmal die Vertbraucherzentrale einschalten und außerdem meine Prepaidkarte nicht mehr auffüllen.Ich hoffe das diesen Gangstern endlich das Handwerk gelegt wird.




Leider scheint es keine Telefongesellschaft zu geben, bei der man den Zugriff Dritter
sperren kann. Das wäre vielleicht mal ne Anregung für die Werbung! Ich könnte mir denken das es millionen Kunden gibt, die Wert auf Sicherheit legen und das mobil phone tatsächlich nur  zum telefonieren benutzten möchte. Bei meinem vorigen Anbieter ist das "Pre"-paidkonto
 -n a c h träglich ins Minus gegangen, ist ja wohl´n schlechter Witz?! Stand aber in den AGB.
Der Versuchsballon mit dem Billiganbieter ist sozusagen geplatzt, da es mich betroffen hat.
Die Pluspunkte bei der Telekom sind, daß bei den eigenen Diensten nach dem dritten erfolglosen Abbuchungsversuch (Karte leer) von der Prepaidkarte der Auftrag automatisch gelöscht wird.
Außerdem verschicken die meines Wissens keine Links von dubiosen Anbietern.
Habe noch keinen besseren (seriöseren) Anbieter gefunden.
Ansonsten kann ich alle nur warnen vor Firmen, die vier oder noch mehr Adressen und ebensoviele Firmannamen haben, typisch für Billiganbieter. Billiganbieter ist eigentlich nicht das richtige Wort, da es oft dann seeehr teuer wird.  Viele Grüße und viel Glück!


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Leider scheint es keine Telefongesellschaft zu geben, bei der man den Zugriff Dritter sperren kann.


Das haben wir schon mehrfach diskutiert und das wird auch noch öfter kommen: 





Teleton schrieb:


> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie  vereinbart sich das dann eigentlich damit, dass z. B. O2  Drittanbieterforderungen nicht von vornherein auf Kundenwunsch  blockiert?
> ...






Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das wäre vielleicht mal ne Anregung für die  Werbung! Ich könnte mir denken das es millionen Kunden gibt, die Wert  auf Sicherheit legen und das mobil phone tatsächlich nur  zum  telefonieren benutzten möchte.


Dazu fällt mir das Seniorentelefon ein. Wenn man bedenkt, dass gut ein Drittel aller in 2010 verkauften Telefone Smartpones waren, also mobiles Internet fähige Geräte. Siehe hier: Google




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Versuchsballon mit dem Billiganbieter...


....was ist das, der/die/das Billiganbieter in dem Zusammenhang?




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Außerdem verschicken die meines Wissens keine Links von dubiosen Anbietern.


DAS kann beim mobilen Internet kein TK-Provider verhindern.




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich alle nur warnen vor Firmen, die vier oder noch mehr  Adressen und ebensoviele Firmannamen haben, typisch für Billiganbieter.


Zum einen, wen kümmerts, bevor das Kind in den Brunnen fällt und zum anderen, der rosa Riese hat bedeutend mehr Adressen und Firmennamen im Gepäck, als viele kleine andere Anbieter zusammen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo ich bin auch in so eine falle gekommen ich bekahm eine rechnung von meinem anbieter :Betrag: Euro 18.00(Abo 3 mal pro woche)Zahlung an Guerilla Mobile für guerilla mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo!

Leider ist mir das gleiche passiert so wie den meisten hier. Ich habe heute auch so eine sms erhalten von Guerilla Mobile mit Bestätigungscode für die Online Eingabe mit Betrag 3,00 Euro und Abo 3x pro Woche. Bin aus Österreich und hab bei meinem Telefonanbieter angerufen der mir mitteilte das noch keine Kosten angefallen sind doch die beste Hilfe war ich soll auf die Nr mit "Stop" antworten dann könnten sie mir das erst sperren (so blöd bin ich auch nicht)! Kann mir jemand genauere Auskunft geben ob bei jemanden Kosten angefallen sind obwohl er nicht drauf reagierte danke im Voraus

Lg Babsi

PS: Irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so richtig mit dem Beitrag posten bei mir


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Bin auch aus Österreich und habe das selbe Problem. Fallen da Kosten an ?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo . jetzt hat es meine Tochter mit Gold_Topspy erwischt . Allerdings hatte ich hier im Forum gelesen . dass Minderjährige die Zustimmung ihrer Eltern brauchen . Meine Tochter ist 16 , kann ich da ausser kündigen noch irgendetwas tun ? Das war teures Lehrgeld bis sie es gebeichtet hat ! Gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

hallo hab so eben meine handyrechnung über das internet angeschaut und muss fast 100euro bezahlen!! weil ich aucuh so ein blödes sms jeen tag bekomm keine ahnung was das is u de verrechnen mir jeden tag 2.5euro das ist eine bodenlose frechheit!!! bitt kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen wie ich das lösche bitte dringend


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hab das grade bemerkt das mir mein Telefonanbieter Guerilla mobil Berlin für letzten Monat in Rechnung gestellt hat, gott sei dank brauchte ich nur bei der Hotline anrufen und das dingen war gekündigt. Habe nie etwas bemerkt ausser das ich ständig SMS bekommen habe mit Downloadlinks die ich ungelesen gelöscht habe! Abzocke pur und das Geld ist auch weg!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Tja leider dachte ich das auch das ich nur anrufen brauche ums es zu kündigen die nette Computer stimme sagte mir auch das alles gekündigt ist. Das war letzten Monat. Heute schau ich auf meine Rechnung und die ziehn mir wieder was ab. Ruf ich wieder unter der Nummer an sagt sie mir das ich keine Abos habe. Trotzdem wird mir weiter hin Geld abgezogen. Werde am Montag noch mal anrufen und versuchen jemanden an die Leitung zu bekommen. Weiterhin werde ich eine Kündigung mit einschreiben verschicken und wenn es dann immer nich weiter geht muss ich halt einen Anwalt bezahlen der such darum kümmert


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Guerilla Mobil Berlin hat mich auch abgezockt, blöd als Prepaid Nutzer, das muss man erst beim Betreiber erfragen, wer die tollen Mehrwertdienste anbietet. Für Guerilla Berlin gibt es die Tel.-Nr. 01805-035318, da kann man über einen Sprachdienst mit Eingabe der Ziffer 3 alle Abodienste angeblich kündigen. Habe das soeben getan und sogar eine SMS bekommen, die bestätigt, dass alle Dienste gekündigt wären. Na, hoffentlich stimmt das. 
Werde auf jeden Fall erstmal kleinste Beträge aufladen und den Kontostand überprüfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Wen's interessiert, der kann sich ja mal die Bilanz von 2009 angucken, das sieht man, wie diese Abzocker die dicken Autos finanzieren, Die Geschäftsführung erfolgte durch Herrn Oliver Thiel und Herrn Maurice Reimer, Jahresüberschuss: 2.493.928,91 Euroletten....
: 
https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/eban...c86d4a000e7d6cee6f437bab1&page.navid=to_start


----------



## peter63 (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



apschmid1 schrieb:


> Habe


Hi ich wurde auch von denen abgezockt. Bis jetzt haben die mir über 100 Euro gekostet. Habe es erst heute bemerkt, da ich noch sehr viel guthaben bei Provider hatte. Melde dich bitte bei mir.

Danke im Vorraus. 

mfg

Peter


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

hallo,

auch ich wurde von der Guerilla Mobile GmbH abgezogt. Alle zwei bis drei Tage ziehen Sie mir 2,99 Euro ab, so dass sich in kürzester Zeit ein Betrag von ca. 40,00 Euro ansammelte. Dies konnte ich aber erst bei der Mobil-Rechnung sehen. Wie soll man nun vorgehen. Ich habe zwar den Mobil-Betreiber angerufen und gebeten die Drittanbieter zu sperren, dies wurde mir auch gesagt, dass dies gemacht wird, aber für das bereits laufende Abo konnte es nicht gesperrt werden. Ebenfalls habe ich die Nr. 01805/035318 angerufen, wo dann auch per SMS mitgeteilt wurde, dass die Abos gekündigt wurden. Kann ich auch davon ausgehen, dass das Abo dann auch weg ist. Wer hat hier schon Erfahrungen gemacht. Soll ich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei stellen und beim Verbraucherschutz Hilfe suchen. Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter, denn ich hatte noch nie so einen Fall.
Bei meiner laufenden Mobil-Rechnung kann ich nur die Einzelverbindungen ansehen und nicht die Kosten für den Drittanbieter, denn ich würde gerne täglich überprüfen können, ob hier wieder abgebucht wird. (Man sieht es nur bei der monatlichen Abrechnung). Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, dass man hier täglich die Kosten ansehen kann?
Für eine Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Liebe User,
ich musst auch 20 € für den Mist bezahlen ich war auch bei meinen anbieter und habe mich beschwert und sie haben mich gesagt das war guerilla moblie und sie haben Guerilla mobile gesperrt. Wohnort von Guerilla: 

10997 Berlin
Pfuelstraße 5

P.S: Beschwert euch alle beim Anbieter der hilft euch weiter.


----------



## Nero Wien (5 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Leider ist mir das gleiche passiert so wie den meisten hier. Ich habe heute auch so eine sms erhalten von Guerilla Mobile mit Bestätigungscode für die Online Eingabe mit Betrag 3,00 Euro und Abo 3x pro Woche. Bin aus Österreich und hab bei meinem Telefonanbieter angerufen der mir mitteilte das noch keine Kosten angefallen sind doch die beste Hilfe war ich soll auf die Nr mit "Stop" antworten dann könnten sie mir das erst sperren (so blöd bin ich auch nicht)! Kann mir jemand genauere Auskunft geben ob bei jemanden Kosten angefallen sind obwohl er nicht drauf reagierte danke im Voraus
> 
> ...


hi Babsi,

mir ist das auch heute passiert... :-(
Ein Klick? Und dann das sms... hmmm
Habe meinen Mobilbetrieber informiert.
das wird auch den Konsumentenschutz interessieren.

LG Christian


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

meine tochter ist auch von diesen freundlichen herrschaften eingefanen worden . 
jetzt führen sie alle 3 tage 2.99 euro ab . wie kann man dies verhindern , heißt den vertrag , den keiner abgeschlossen hat kündigen . ausserdem : gibt es eine chance das geld zurück zu bekommen ?

bitte sagt mir schnellstens bescheid . 

lg , mo


----------



## Marodion (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo Liebe Community!

Ich habe auch gestern so eine sms erhalten!
Bestätigungscode: ****
Betrag: Euro 3.00 (Abo, 3x pro woche)
Zahlung an Guerilla Mobile für Guerilla Mobile Abo

Wo kann ich 1. sehen was ich für ein Abo abgeschlossen habe und 2. wie bekomm ich es wieder weg? Ich will dieses Abo so schnell wie möglich los bekommen!

Lohnt es sich eine Mail an die Firma zu schreiben oder gar bei der Hotline anzurufen? 
Die Welt der Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH? | Mobile Content Marketing - Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH
Was kann man tun? 
Vielen dank!

Lg,
Marodion


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Wie kann ich das abo kündigen wenn ich nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hab!?
Was muss ich denn jetzt machen?


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das abo kündigen wenn ich nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hab!?
> Was muss ich denn jetzt machen?


...trotzdem kündigen, sonst hört die Buchung nie auf oder eine Lösung über deinen Provider finden. Ob der vermeintliche Abovertrag gültig ist oder nicht, tut zur Schadensbegrenzung erst einmal nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo, hallo habe heute meine Rechnung ausgedruckt und hatte einen Betrag von über 10,00 Euro von dieser Firma drauf - weiß garnicht was das ist, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehen soll ???? üble Abzocke :~(((


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Ja, mal ein paar Beiträge zurück lesen.
Das wurde hier schon fast 60 Seiten lang durchgekaut.
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist uns hier verboten


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

hilfe!!! was macht man da??? ich hab das heut erst auf er rechnung gejeckt...!! hab immer so nen komischen link aufs handy bekommen und gelöscht.. hä.. was soll das ??


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hilfe!!! was macht man da???



Thread lesen und dann ev. die Frage präzisiert stellen


----------



## Silvio1 (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias iq mania*

bitte Strafanzeige machen!
https://www.berlin.de/polizei/internetwache/strafanz1c.php  hier könnt ihr internetstrafanzeige erstatten, habe ich gerade gemacht und gebt die seite weiter und klinkt euch in andere foren ein wo dieses problem auch ist und gebt diese seite weiter.
die polizei in berlin, wo diese firma ihren sitz hat, war sehr hilfreich in diesem fall. je mehr strafanzeigen gemacht werden desto eher bekommen wir unser geld zurück und die gehen hinter gitter. habe es heute erst gemerkt das durch die nummer 33233 die mir ne sms geschickt hatten und mir 2,90-2,99 euro abgezogen wurden.


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias iq mania*



Silvio1 schrieb:


> je mehr strafanzeigen gemacht werden desto eher bekommen wir unser geld zurück


Das stimmt nicht! Die Behörden bringen euch das Geld nicht wieder! Das wäre nur im Rahmen einer Vollstreckungsmaßnahme bei einem erfolgreichen Verfahren möglich, unter Beteiligung eines Anwalts für den Gläubiger.



Silvio1 schrieb:


> ...die gehen hinter gitter


Wer das glaubt, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann!



Silvio1 schrieb:


> internetstrafanzeige erstatten


Und wie kommt die gegenständliche Rechnung zum Verfahren? Nein, Leute, wer sich betrogen fühlt, sollte ganz normal zu seiner Polizei gehen und dort die Beweismittel bei einer Zeugenvernehmung vorlegen. Ansonsten sind zumeist Nachermittlungen nötig, was dann auch eine Vorladung zur Wache nötig macht.



Silvio1 schrieb:


> https://www.berlin.de/polizei/internetwache/strafanz1c.php hier könnt ihr internetstrafanzeige erstatten


...obwohl, sche.....die Berliner Polizei ruhig zu mit solchen ärgerlichen Mails! Womöglich macht man sich so eher mal Gedanken dazu, ob diese Art und Weise der Anzeigenaufnahme wirklich zielführend ist.


----------



## stieglitz (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

So, jetzt hat es mich als alten "Hasen" auch mal erwischt.

Wenn ich heute nicht eine SMS von goPAY erhalten hätte, dass ich bereits
€ 20,93 verbraucht habe, wäre das wohl noch lange so weitergegangen.

Nach diesem Hinweis bin auf 

goPAY Abo Verwaltung

gegangen. Nach Eingabe meiner Handynummer erhielt ich sofort eine TAN für den Zugang.

Dort konnte ich dann das Abo problemlos deaktiviere. Sekunden später erhielt ich per SMS die Bestätigung der Deaktivierung. (Nicht Löschung ).

D.h. nicht, dass ich gegen die Belastung bei der Telekom noch Einspruch einlegen werde.
Schaun mer mal 

Scrennshot der Deaktivierung im Anhang.


----------



## Silvio1 (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

die beweislage kann man bei seinem provider anforden, in meinem fall telekom.
die habe ich auch angerufen und die sagten sie werden das prüfen. 
aber eine anzeige ist auch erforderlich sonst machen die das ewig so weiter.
nach angaben der polizistin mit der ich gestern sprach, bin ich der 1. der eine anzeige bzw. dieses thema angesprochen hat, solch ein fall liegt denen noch nicht vor.
ich werd euch informieren was diese internetstrafanzeige bringt.


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Silvio1 schrieb:


> nach angaben der polizistin .... bin ich der 1. der eine anzeige


 Sicher ja aber offensichtlich nur bei "deiner" (Dorf-) Polizei. In Berlin dürfte es allein schon wegen der dort ansässigen GMOB hunderte Anzeigen geben. Dein Schaden beträgt irgend etwas um die drei € (evtl. aber auch schon ein bisschen mehr). Und da schreibst du von "_jmd. hinter Gitter bringen_". Dieses Wunschdenken dürfte nicht mal die Beamtin mit dir teilen, mit der du geratscht hattest. Stellt sich die Frage, war um die nicht gleich die Anzeige aufgenommen hatte?


----------



## Silvio1 (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

die polizei in berlin hatte ich an der strippe und telefonisch wird keine anzeige aufgenommen.
der schaden beträgt bei mir jetzt schon um die 30-40 euro.
hinter gitter kommen die natürlich nicht aber da muß was unternommen werden.
und das wird es.hoffe ich doch.


----------



## Niclas (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Silvio1 schrieb:


> hoffe ich doch.


Hoff, o du arme Seele,
hoff und sei unverzagt!


----------



## Silvio1 (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

danke stieglitz, habe das auch erstmal gemacht bei iqmania, nur da sah es etwas anders aus.
hoffe das die sms jetzt erstmal ausbleiben.und mittlerweile seid gestern von 15 euro auf 5 euro runter soviele sms hab ich von denen an 2 tagen erhalten.irgendwie müssen die mitbekommen das man das handy aufgeladen hat, denn ich hatte seid 2-3 wochen das handy auf 0,03 cent gelassen, erst nachdem wieder aktivität am handy war bekam ich gleich einige sms von denen.was haben die für ein system? damit wird man in kürzester zeit alle geldprobleme los.
und morgen früh wird tmobile angerufen und geld zurück gefordert, die können es erst morgen früh überprüfen weil sie am we wartungsarbeiten hatten.hoffe das dabei nicht irgendwelche daten verschwunden sind.
es gibt auch viele andere foren die sich hiermit beschäftigen und viele haben schon strafanzeige erstattet.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Silvio1 schrieb:


> und viele haben schon strafanzeige erstattet.


was das mit zivilrechtlichen Problemlösungen zu tun  haben  soll, hab ich noch nie verstanden

Die Sta locht und heftet es ab. Die Polizei ist hier ( sorry aber so ist es nun mal ) nur Schreibknecht.


----------



## Silvio1 (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

hier locht niemand was ab, es gab, wie man in anderen foren lesen kann, schon eine strafanzeige gegen besagte firma (edit) und denen wurde ihr komplettes geld zurück erstattet von iq mania.
also wer hier betroffen ist, macht eine strafanzeige und die firma wo auch immer sie ihren sitz haben, erstatten das geld problemlos zurück.
plus nebenkosten die sie haben.
das können die sich leisten weil das zuwenige tun! 
schönen abend noch


----------



## catch23 (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Silvio1 schrieb:


> ...es gab....schon eine strafanzeige... und denen wurde ihr komplettes geld zurück erstattet


Das ist so aber nicht richtig. Strafanzeige hat mit Geld erstatten erst  einmal nichts zu tun. Bei Widerstand wird "aus Kulanz" erstattet - ob  dieser "Widerstand" eine Strafanzeige beinhaltet, ist nicht  entscheidend.
Strafanzeigen bedeuten Arbeit für die Ermittlungsbehörden. Also nur  Strafanzeige stellen, wenn man begründen kann, worin die Straftat lag. 
Die Erstattung ist ZIVILRECHT.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:14:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:12:50 ----------




Silvio1 schrieb:


> das können die sich leisten weil das zuwenige tun!
> schönen abend noch


Tatsächlich sind Kulanzerstattungen (und sogar eventuelle Geldstrafen) in der Regel in derartige "Geschäftsmodelle" eingepreist. Es gehört auch zum Geschäftsmodell, an der Grenze zum Betrug zu manövrieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Also, auch ich bin drauf reingefallen und habe es erst bemerkt, als heute 23 Euro auf meiner Mobilfunkrechnung auftauchten.
Durchgeführte Schritte:
1. Anruf bei T-Mobile. Sehr freundlich. Zusatzdienste wurden sofort gesperrt. Die nette Dame gab mir den Hinweis, den Anbieter direkt zu kontaktieren. Die Telekom kann selbst nichts machen ausser den Dienst für zukünftige Abbuchungen zu sperren
2. Aufruf der Mobilespy Webseite, Versuch der Kündiging des Abos. VORSICHT: FUNKTIONIERT NICHT! Nach Anforderung des Passworts und dem ancklicken des Löschsymbols kam zwar die Meldung alle Dienste gelöscht, beim erneuten anmelden war der Dienst wieder aufgeführt.
3. Anruf bei der MobileSpy Hotline. Im Menü eine Übersicht meiner aktiven Dienste angefordert. Und- natürlich noch aktiv.
Nun über die Löschfunktion gelöscht. Nun habe ich eine Bestätigungs SMS, dass der Service abgeschaltet ist. 
4. Parallel einen Kündigungsbrief per Einschreiben 

Sollte das nun alles nicht reichen, werde ich einen Anwalt einschalten.
Alles in allem eine Menge Lehrgeld und die Erkenntnis, niemals mehr auf irgendwelche Werbelinks zu klicken.


----------



## Teleton (11 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



> Die Telekom kann selbst nichts machen ausser den Dienst für zukünftige Abbuchungen zu sperren


Klar könnte sie wenn sie wollte. Niemand zwingt die Telekom die Forderungen für "Drittanbieter" einzuziehen.


----------



## Hippo (11 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo Teleton,
Du mußt da schon unterscheiden zwischen dem was dem Supporter im Callcenter gestattet ist zu tun und was die "oberen Etagen" (ganz bewußt vermutlich) nicht bereit sind zu tun oder besser zu entscheiden.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Nero Wien schrieb:


> hi Babsi,
> 
> mir ist das auch heute passiert... :-(
> Ein Klick? Und dann das sms... hmmm
> ...



Mir ist das leider auch passiert, bin auch aus Wien, hab jetzt probiert das zu stoppen und auch den Anbieter informiert. Weiss überhaupt nicht, wie dies zu mir kommen konnte.
Ist eine Frechheit und ich werde auf jeden Fall den Konsumentschutz informieren
LG Doris


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Ich bin auch reingefallen.

Habe mich sofort mit O2 in Verbindung gesetzt. Meine Rechnung wurde daraufhin sofort
korrigiert, so das nur O2- Leistungen bezahlt wurden.

Ich habe ebenfalls anonyme, unerwünschte, unaufgeforderte SMS von denen bekommen. Diese SMS wurden immer gelöscht.
Nun soll ich doch diese bestätigt haben.

Übrigens landeten diese SMS auf einen USB-Surfstick.

Diese Abzocker erhalten von mir keinen Cent!


Nun warte ich ab.

LG Günter L.


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Übrigens landeten diese SMS auf einen USB-Surfstick.


Auch der hat eine Mobilfunknummer. Wurde über die Nummer des Sticks abgerechnet?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar hier nicht registriert, aber möchte mich trotzdem anchließen.

Bin auch betroffen.
Habe mich schon beschwert, denn mir ist kein Bestätigungcode bekannt den ich eingegeben haben soll.
Meine Rechnung geht seit drei Monaten (erst habe ich es nicht gemerkt, dass da Posten von "Drittanbietern" drauf sind) und inzwischen sind es um die 80,-€. Habe jetzt gekündigt und das Handy für Drittanbieter sperren lassen.
Geld bekomme ich aber nicht zurück.

Jemand riet Anzeige zu erstatten. Ist halt immer ein Aufwand und eine Schreiberei, bei der vielleicht am Ende doch nix rauskommt.

Falls Du weiter Angaben brauchst kannst Du mich gerne anschreiben auf : _[Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. (bh)]_

Bis dahin Grüße
Sigi

PS. ich recherchiere inzwischen noch ein bisschen


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Sigi schrieb:


> ... denn mir ist kein Bestätigungcode bekannt den ich eingegeben haben soll


Nutzt du ein Internet fähiges Handy, ein Smartphone?


----------



## Hippo (30 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...ich bin zwar hier nicht registriert...



Was hindert Dich?
Deine Mailadresse wir von den Mods rausgelöscht (sh. Forenregeln).
D.h. die einzige Möglichkeit Dich privat zu kontaktieren ist die PN als registrierter Teilnehmer


----------



## Unregistriert (30 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

weiter damit es meiner Strafanzeige oder den Redaktionsanfragen beigefügt werden kann. 

MfG
Peter M.[/QUOTE]


Hallo,
habe gegen Guerilla auch Strafanzeige erstattet.
Bitte teilen Sie mir mit, ob die Strafanzeige etwas gebracht hat. Haben Sie Ihr Geld erstattet bekommen?
MfG


----------



## sonne1976 (31 März 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

gibt es schon infos zwecks der strafanzeige?
habe auch eine solche gestellt.




Silvio1 schrieb:


> die beweislage kann man bei seinem provider
> ich werd euch informieren was diese internetstrafanzeige bringt.


----------



## bengrim (9 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



sonne1976 schrieb:


> gibt es schon infos zwecks der strafanzeige?
> habe auch eine solche gestellt.


 
Habe das gleiche Problem mit den Guerilla Mobile Berlin Abz. :wall:
und habe nur den Anteil der T-mobile Rechnung ohne den Betrag der Abzocker überwiesen. Das führt dann zu einer Mahnung mit Androhung eines kostenpflichtigen Mahnverfahrens von unserer allseits geliebten t-mobile und evtl. zu negativen Schufaeinträgen. Unsere örtliche Kripo meinte: "....dann haben Sie sicher so ein Ding mit dem Link abgeschlossen. Die werden dann Strafanzeige stellen gegen Sie wegen falscher Beschuldigung......" ich glaube dass dieser Herr von der Kripo eine vergewaltigte Frau auch nach der Länge ihres Absatzes und Rockes fragt und der Tiefe ihres Ausschnittes.:cry: fühle mich total diesen Tricks ausgeliefert und Maile seit Tagen an Bundesnetzagentur, Verbraucherzentralen und Akte 2011. Noch keine Antwort. Bitte, falls es etwas neues gibt, posten.

Gruß Bengrim


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



bengrim schrieb:


> Unsere örtliche Kripo meinte: "....dann haben Sie sicher so ein Ding mit dem Link abgeschlossen. Die werden dann Strafanzeige stellen gegen Sie wegen falscher Beschuldigung......


Wenn der das wirklich gesagt hat, wäre er bei der Geradeauspolizei *   besser aufgehoben

* Autobahnpolizei


----------



## bengrim (9 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wenn der das wirklich gesagt hat, wäre er bei der Geradeauspolizei * besser aufgehoben
> 
> * Autobahnpolizei


Danke Commander,
bin noch nicht mit dem durch....er weiß: nur wer sich des Problems eines anderen annimmt hat anschließend eins. 
Typisches Feindvermeidungsverhalten, volkstümlich auch "Vogel Strauß Politik genannt". 
Wie Pucknuckel sagt: don´t walk in front of me cause I do not follow you! Man muss eben jemanden finden der einem beim Gedankengang zu einem Problem folgen kann. Kann nicht jeder....aber vielleicht könnte in den Foren jemand sein der schon mal voran gegangen ist.
Gruß bengrim


----------



## melsi1977 (10 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

hallo,ich lese grade meine handyrechnung und wundere mich warum sie so hoch ist!!!da sehe ich unten guerilla mobile berlin gmbh genutzte angebote 26,91!!!! was ist das? da ist eine tel.nr. 01805035318 da werde ich mal anrufen!!!ich habe nix bewußt abgeschlossen!


----------



## bengrim (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



melsi1977 schrieb:


> hallo,ich lese grade meine handyrechnung und wundere mich warum sie so hoch ist!!!da sehe ich unten guerilla mobile berlin gmbh genutzte angebote 26,91!!!! was ist das? da ist eine tel.nr. 01805035318 da werde ich mal anrufen!!!ich habe nix bewußt abgeschlossen!


 
Hallo, willkommen im Club. Mach dir mal Gedanken wo du eine Handyortung angeklickt hast und deine Mobilfunknummer bekanntgabst. Bin der Meinung dass das schon genügt für ein so genanntes Abo. Habe die dann angemeilt und dann wurde mir das Abo als bereits gekündigt dargestellt.... alles ohne irgend eine Willenserklärung meinerseits. Übrigens sollten wir alle die Bundesnetzagentur anschreiben weil nach deren Auskunft der Netzbetreiber verpflichtet ist eine kostenlose Servicenummer des Drittanbieters auf der Rechnung auszuweisen. In meinem Fall von Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH eine 0180 ziger Nummer also keinsefalls kostenfrei. Üble Abzocke das alles.
Gruß bengrim


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



bengrim schrieb:


> Bundesnetzagentur ... nach deren Auskunft der Netzbetreiber verpflichtet ist eine kostenlose Servicenummer des Drittanbieters auf der Rechnung auszuweisen


Wo steht das denn? :gruebel:


----------



## bernhard (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

TKG - Einzelnorm


> *§ 45h Rechnungsinhalt, Teilzahlungen*
> 
> (1) Soweit ein Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten für die Öffentlichkeit dem Teilnehmer eine Rechnung erstellt, die auch Entgelte für Telekommunikationsdienste, Leistungen nach § 78 Abs. 2 Nr. 3 und telekommunikationsgestützte Dienste anderer Anbieter ausweist, die über den Netzzugang des Teilnehmers in Anspruch genommen werden, muss die Rechnung dieses Anbieters die Namen, ladungsfähigen Anschriften und kostenfreien Kundendiensttelefonnummern der einzelnen Anbieter von Netzdienstleistungen und zumindest die Gesamthöhe der auf sie entfallenden Entgelte erkennen lassen.


Ok, das ist nur das Gesetz.

In dieser "innovativen" Branche juckt das niemanden.


----------



## bengrim (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn? :gruebel:


 
Das stand in einer Antwort auf meine Mail an die Netzagentur....könnte die Mail suchen wenn nötig, habe von hier aber keinen Zugriff daauf

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:46:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:42:07 ----------




bernhard schrieb:


> TKG - Einzelnorm
> 
> Ok, das ist nur das Gesetz.
> 
> In dieser "innovativen" Branche juckt das niemanden.


 

die Links weiter unten sind nur zum Teil korrekt, habe den Telekomanteil exclusive der 5,98 Euro von Guerilla bezahlt und nun die Mahnung der t-mobile mit Androhung weiterer Schritte.... also zahlen werde ich müssen. Ausserdem gabes sofort nach der Mahnung einen negativen Eintrag in der Schufa....!
Gruß bengrim


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



bengrim schrieb:


> ...habe den T-anteil exclusive der 5,98 Euro von Guerilla bezahlt und nun die Mahnung der t-mobile mit Androhung weiterer Schritte....


Hattest du T-Mobile darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, um welchen Betrag (von welchem Drittanbieter) du die Zahlung kürzt?


----------



## bengrim (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Hattest du T-Mobile darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, um welchen Betrag (von welchem Drittanbieter) du die Zahlung kürzt?


 
ja hatte ich. Der Hinweis kam sogar von einem Mitarbeiter vom Serviceteam. Dann bei einem weiteren Telefonat wegen der Mahnung sagte ein anderer Service Mitarbeiter dass die t-mobile den Betrag an den Drittanbieter sofort abführt ohne meine Zahlung zu haben und daher die Mahnung da t-mobile ja schon gezahlt hätte....


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



bengrim schrieb:


> ...t-mobile den Betrag an den Drittanbieter sofort abführt ohne meine Zahlung zu haben und daher die Mahnung da t-mobile ja schon gezahlt hätte....


...und genau das ist deren Problem, dass sie nun freilich auf dich abgewälzt haben. Ein Anwalt würde dir an dieser Stelle bestimmt weiter helfen (aber für 5 € Schaden?) und auch dafür Sorgen, dass der Schufaeintrag gelöscht wird. Letzteres kannst du aber auch selbst versuchen, in dem du dich an die Schufa wendest. Dort würde man aber wieder erst auf T-Mobile zugehen.


----------



## bengrim (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...in dem du dich an die Schufa wendest. Dort würde man aber wieder erst auf T-Mobile zugehen.


 
Habe noch keine Antort auf meine Mail an den t-mobile Reklamationsdienst, vielleicht ergibt sich da noch was. Und eine Antwort vom Verbraucherschutz, der Netzagentur und Akte2011 ist auch noch nicht da. Mir geht es nicht um die 26,-- Euro! ich finde es nur erschreckend dass man von den Machenschaften weiß und nichts dagegen tun kann.....macht mich ganz krank dass es immer wieder möglich ist Fallen bewusst und mit Absicht so zu konstruieren dass jemand der hineintappt sich nicht mehr wehren kann. So gibts z.B. keine Altersverifikation und ich will nicht wissen wieviele Eltern schon diese miesen Halunken gesponsort haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



bengrim schrieb:


> So gibts z.B. keine Altersverifikation und ich will nicht wissen
> wieviele Eltern schon diese miesen Halunken gesponsort haben.


vermutlich tausende. Problem ist, dass die allermeisten schon bei der Suche nach der
 Problemlösung überfordert sind  und deswegen aus Hilflosigkeit zahlen.

Da die Beträge nicht allzugroß sind, wird das von den Abzockern schamlos ausgenutzt unter 
 "wohlwollender" = partizipierender Duldung  der Provider.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo ihr,
zuerst einmal: scheiß facebook, ganz ehrlich. ich war noch nie so blöd und hb sowas gemacht, bis auf heute. hab meine handynummer eingegeben und direkt danach ne sms mit der TAN bekommen und dem hinweis dass ich ein abo mit 3 iq-test pro woche für 4,99 bekommen werd. hab mich gleich mal informiert hier im internet und bin 2 oder 3 seiten weiter vorne auf den tip gestoßen bei gopay seine abos zu deaktivieren. wollt ich das machen, stand dran ich hätte keine aktiven abos. also ich hab die tan da nirgens eingegeben, aber hab schon bei vielen gelesen, dass trotzdem was abgezockt wurde... was meint ihr? kann das sein, dass das abo da erst später drin steht? hab das ja heute erst gemacht...
und mich nervt meine eigene dummheit. so sehr!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

hallo Leute

Ich habe heute so eine  SMS erhalten:
Bestätigungscode: ****
Betrag: Euro 3.00 (Abo, 3x pro Woche)
Zahlung an Guerilla Mobile für Guerilla Mobile Abo

nur das komische dabei ist das die Rufnummer 06601122770 ist und keine 0900,0810, ...
Hat jemand schon so etwas gehabt (aus Österreich)? Wie ist es verlaufen?


----------



## bengrim (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kann das sein, dass das abo da erst später drin steht? hab das ja heute erst gemacht...
> und mich nervt meine eigene dummheit. so sehr!


 
hallo, solange du keine Tan oder anderes irgendwo eingibst sollte es kein Abo geben. Schreib am besten alles auf mit Screenshots usw dann hast du falls ein Abo kommt wenigstens Beweise dass es sich um einen Betrug handelt. Falls du aber irgenwo drauf antwortest oder irgendwo eine Nummer eingíbst kann ich dir nich versichern dass du damit gekündigt oder bestätigt hast. Das hängt dann nicht mehr von deinem Willen ab! also schreiben und screenshots würde ich machen (jetzt weiss ich es besser, ich weiss nämlich nicht wo mein Abo herkommt von welchem Link und durch welche Seite, ich könnte mir auch in den A.....beißen wegen meiner Blödheit und der Frechheit der anderen :wall:.)


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



bengrim schrieb:


> hallo, solange du keine Tan oder anderes irgendwo eingibst sollte es kein Abo geben.


Oh doch, nämlich dann, wenn ein Smartphone genutzt wurde:



  schrieb:


> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tückische Abofallen in iPhone- und Android-Apps - Heise  Medien Gruppe GmbH & Co KG - PresseBox
> ...


----------



## bengrim (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo an alle,
gerade hat jemand der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen und mir erklärt dass die Kostenlose Servcice Telefonnummerangabe nicht für die Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten gilt sondern nur für die Festnetzdienste z. B. Internet bei Call oder Zusatzvorwahldienste die andere Tarife anbieten. Dann weiss ich ab jetzt: Jeder der denkt richtig und normal zu handeln ist selber schuld! Beschei´´e wen immer und wann immer du kannst aber pass auf dass du nicht erwischt wirst. Traurige Welt. Ich mache mich auf die Suche nach einer letzten Wahrheit. Es gibt sie, aber sie wird euch nicht gefallen ihr alle die abzockt, betrügt und Fallen stellt. Euer Grinsen währt nicht ewig. So, genug! Werde jetzt zur Erhohlung auf die Jagd gehen und ein wenig über den Sinn des Daseins derer nachdenken.:sun:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



bengrim schrieb:


> Dann weiss ich ab jetzt: Jeder der denkt richtig und normal zu handeln ist selber schuld! Beschei´´e wen immer und wann immer du kannst aber pass auf dass du nicht erwischt wirst.


Fü jemanden, der schon etwas länger mitmacht, ist das nichts  Neues...

Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------



## bengrim (13 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo Picard,

ich erhielt eine Mail vom Forum dass ein gewisser Teleton eine Antwort geschickt hätte, warum kann ich die nicht sehen wenn ich eingeloggt bin?

Gruß bengrim


----------



## Teleton (13 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Teleton bin ich. Ich hatte gestern geantwortet und die Antwort dann gelöscht weil sichs erledigt hatte.


----------



## bengrim (13 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo Teleton, danke für die Info. 
Hallo Picard,  habe resigniert! :wall: nachdem die Reklamationsabteilung der Telekom mir nochmals per Mail bestätigt hat dass das Mahnverfahren eröffnet werden wird und dann als nächstes meine Mobilfunknummer gesperrt werden wird habe ich das Einzugsverfahren wieder in Kraft gesetzt und werde die Beute den Abzockern überlassen müssen. Nebenbei gesagt, von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale kann ich allen Betroffenen abraten da der Beratungsanruf den ich am 07.04.11 (ca. 10 Minuten für 15,-- Euro) mir bisher noch nicht mal eine Antwort oder neue Erkenntnis geschweige den Hilfe gebracht hat. Am besten man sucht sich ne Stelle an der Wand, redet mit der und dann :wall:  bezahlt einfach und verbucht es unter Erfahrung. Allerdings weiß ich nicht was dazu geführt hat dass das Abo von gmob (Guerilla Mobile) als gekündigt dargestellt wurde. Werde die Mail auf jeden Fall mal aufheben und meine Rechnungen beobachten. Sollte sich eine neue Situation ergeben poste ich natürlich sofort. 

der Vorteil schlau zu sein ist: man kann sich dumm stellen! Anders herum ist das ziemlich schwierig!


----------



## bengrim (14 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Zur Ehrenrettung der Verbraucherschützer sei noch gesagt dass ich heute einen Anruf eines Anwalts hatte der sich am Telefon die Zeit nahm mit mir ausführlich über den Vorfall zu sprechen. Er war der Meinung dass man einfach den Drittanbieteranteil nicht bezahlen sollte; man würde zwar dann bei der Telekom in ein Mahnverfahren geraten doch diese würden trotz Androhung der Abschaltung solange nicht abschalten wie deren Anteil an den Rechnungen bezahlt werden würde. Eine Klage einzureichen wegen der 26,-- Euro würde er auch nur aus rein "sportlichen Erwägungen" in Betracht ziehen da der Ausgang einer Klage fragwürdig sei.....

Gruß bengrimm



....und überall wo wir noch nicht waren, haben die Leute ihre Sachen behalten!


----------



## Teleton (14 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



> doch diese würden trotz Androhung der Abschaltung solange nicht abschalten wie deren Anteil an den Rechnungen bezahlt werden würde.


Nöö, die schalten alle ab wenn nicht gezahlt wird (und die Forderung höher als 75,- Euro ist), da macht Telekom keine Ausnahme.



> Eine Klage einzureichen wegen der 26,-- Euro würde er auch nur aus rein "sportlichen Erwägungen" in Betracht ziehen da der Ausgang einer Klage fragwürdig sei.....


So schlecht sehe ich die Chancen nicht wenn die Formalien der Rüge nach §45 i TKG eingehalten sind.


----------



## bengrim (14 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Teleton schrieb:


> So schlecht sehe ich die Chancen nicht wenn die Formalien der Rüge nach §45 i TKG eingehalten sind.


 
Hallo Teleton,
kannst du das ohne irgendeine Forums- oder sonstige Regel zu brechen bitte näher erklären? 
Gruß bengrim


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Streit um Telefonrechnung: Verbraucher haben Recht auf genauen Prüfbericht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bengrim (14 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

und bei wem genau muss die Reklamation in welcher Frist und in welcher Form eingereicht werden?

Gruß bengrim


----------



## Willi Färber (15 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Habe ebenfalls unberechtigte Forderungen dieser Firma erhalten,habe dann bei Mobilespy angerufen und dort teilte mir der tel.Computer mit das ich gar kein Abo habe und meine Rufnummer unbekannt ist.Habe daraufhin mein Konto bei der Telekom für Abbuchungen Drittanbieter sperren lassen,aber mein Geld bin ich wohl los.


----------



## bengrim (15 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Willi Färber schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls unberechtigte Forderungen dieser Firma erhalten,.....Habe daraufhin mein Konto bei der Telekom für Abbuchungen Drittanbieter sperren lassen,aber mein Geld bin ich wohl los.


Sehr wahrscheinlich kannst du das unter Erfahrung abbuchen. Ich habe alle Dienste von Drittanbietern sperren lassen und GPRS, leider erst nachher... aber ließ mal auf den Seiten vorher, dort steht was passiert wenn du wegen offenen Drittanbieterkosten in ein Mahnverfahren der t-mobile kommst... und selbst der Verbraucherschutz konnte mir nicht helfen da wahrscheinlich wirklich eine Tan Nummer eingegeben wurde und diese hat dann das Abo bestätigt. Ist halt eine fiese Falle das Ganze.

Gruß bengrimm


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



bengrim schrieb:


> hallo, solange du keine Tan oder anderes irgendwo eingibst sollte es kein Abo geben. Schreib am besten alles auf mit Screenshots usw dann hast du falls ein Abo kommt wenigstens Beweise dass es sich um einen Betrug handelt. Falls du aber irgenwo drauf antwortest oder irgendwo eine Nummer eingíbst kann ich dir nich versichern dass du damit gekündigt oder bestätigt hast. Das hängt dann nicht mehr von deinem Willen ab! also schreiben und screenshots würde ich machen (jetzt weiss ich es besser, ich weiss nämlich nicht wo mein Abo herkommt von welchem Link und durch welche Seite, ich könnte mir auch in den A.....beißen wegen meiner Blödheit und der Frechheit der anderen :wall:.)



hey du, also ich weiß irgendwie nicht wie das richtig mit dem zitieren geht, ich schreib das erste mal in son forum  also eine tan oder so habe ich nirgens eingegeben, aber eben meine handynummer. das war so ne veranstaltung im facebook, man könne rausfinden wer dich auf seiner seite blockiert hat. aus unwichtigen gründen hat mich das so sehr interessiert, dass ich son iq-test zur freischaltung gemacht hab.. und dann per handynummer das "nötige" passwort, oder die nötige tan angefordert. die hab ich dann aber nirgens mehr eingegeben, da in der sms schon was ziemlich misteriöses von 3 iq-tests pro woche blabla stand... mir ging natürlich sofort der archs auf grundeis, weil ich sowas eben nochnie gemacht hab und nur aus bescheuerter neugier den dreck gemacht hab.. bescheuert einfach..  ja und dann hab ich mich sofort informiert, in der sms stand was von iq-mania und gold-topiq. hab das dann gegoogelt und da stand dann,d ass man die abos bei gopay kündigen könnte. und ja.. da steht eben bi mir nix von nem abo drinne, auch heute nochnich... aber ich bin mir  jetz nich sicher, ob das da drin steht, weil ja in der sms von gopay nix drinstand... aber ja hab bis jetzt auhc keine sms mehr bekommen, aber ne woche is ja auch noch nicht rum..


----------



## bengrim (15 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

auch hallo,
hast du das alles auf nem Smartphone oder auf dem PC gemacht? Ich wurde immer wieder darauf hingewiesen dass die Fallen mit nem Smartphone wesentlich einfacher zuschnappen als mit nem PC weil dort die Links in den unmöglichsten Bildern untergebracht würden.... Also ich habe nicht viel Erfahrung aber lies bitte mal in den vorherigen Seiten dieses Forums, dort gibt es weitere Informationen.
Gruß bengrim


----------



## Damnum (19 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hi,

mich hat Guerilla Mobile auch erwischt über die Rechnung der Telekom. Habe die Einzugsermächtigung sofort gekündigt, die Rechnung abzüglich der Guerilla-Forderungen bezahlt und meine Rechnung widerrufen. Daraufhin kam folgende Antwort vom T-Mobile-Kundenservice:

"Wie wir Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt haben, handelt es sich bei den von Ihnen reklamierten Forderungen um einen Drittanbieter, dessen Angebot lediglich auf unseren Rechnungen abgerechnet wird. Wofür die Kosten sind, kann Ihnen nur der Anbieter beantworten.

Eine Teilabbuchung exklusive der Drittanbieter Posten ist nicht möglich. Eine neue Rechnung, exklusive der Drittanbieter Anteile  erstellen wir nicht.

Um Ihnen erneut Zeit zur Klärung mit dem Drittanbieter einzuräumen, haben wir zu heute eine zehntägige Zahl- und Mahnsperre an Ihren Kundenkonto eingerichtet.

Bei einer berechtigten Reklamation erhalten Sie die Gutschrift direkt vom Anbieter. Wir empfehlen Ihnen daher, den vollständigen Rechnungsbetrag auszugleichen und jede Beanstandung mit dem Anbieter zu klären."

Auf gut deutsch, sie wollen dass ich mich bei Guerilla beschwere, was ich getan habe, aber die weigern sich natürlich was rückzuerstatten.

Droht mir jetzt Inkasso durch die Deutsche Telekom? Wär ja irgendwie dreist, nachdem sie selbst die Empfehlung ausgesprochen haben, zweifelhafte Rechnungen zu widerrufen:
Abo-Abzocker wie quizdienst.com kassieren per Telefonrechnung

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps was zu tun ist?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Damnum schrieb:


> Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps was zu tun ist?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...st-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html#post336140


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo alle zusammen,

was ich nicht verstehen kann, das jemand freiwillig seine Handy oder Festnetznr. auf einer Seite, die er nicht kennt, angibt.

MfG


----------



## Teleton (22 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Weil die Betroffenen das nicht als Bezahlvorgang erkennen (abgesehen davon, dass bei manchen  App Geschichten  nichtmals eine Nummer eingegeben werden muss).
Keiner rechnet damit, dass ihn sein eigener Mobilfunkbetreiber bereitwillig an fremde Fallensteller ausliefert und dann auch noch den Schutzgelderpresser macht ("Wäre doch schade wenn wir Ihre schöne Rufnummer abschalten müssten").
Die Handyrechnung ist zur Selbstbedienungsgeldbörse geworden und den Verbrauchern muss erst klar werden wie man sich vor Taschendiebstahl schützt.


Eigentlich können wir froh sein dass nicht noch andere Betreiber von Netzen mitmachen. Denkbar wäre ja auch "Drittanbieterkram" über die Strom oder Wasserechnung abzurechnen. Wenn dann nicht gezahlt wird gehts Licht aus oder die Toilette funzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Damnum (22 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Apps auf dem Smartphone. Da ist Nummer nicht notwendig, ein Klick reicht.


----------



## :P Mandy :P (26 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Bedeutet das, das wenn ich die TAN bereits habe und diese aber noch ncht verschickt habe, das geld nicht abgebucht wird??? Das währe nähmlich das beste für mich.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin in dieses Forum gelangt, weil ich eben einen Link von Guerilla Mobile GmbH gesehen habe und möchte all jenen hier einen Tip geben, die schon "reingefallen" sind. 

Geht pragmatisch an die Sache heran - Kosten vermeiden ist oberstes Gebot.

Meine Empfehlung (ohne Zusicherung eines Erfolgs oder der Richtigkeit der gemachten Angaben):

(1) Kündigung

Schriftliche Kündigung - vergesst anrufen oder irgendwelche SMS zu senden. Das ist für den Kunden (fast) nicht nachzuweisen. Auf "http://www.gmob.de/de/impressum" findet Ihr die Postadresse. Ich rate zu Einwurf-Einschreiben.

Kündigt "außerordentlich (meist als fristlose Kündigung bekannt) und ersatzweise ordentlich zum nächstmöglichen Kündigungstermin". Die außerordentlich Kündigung solltet Ihr kurz begründen, z. B. Erkennbarkeit der kostenpflicht oder des Abo sei nicht gegeben gewesen. 

Ersatzweise sendet Ihr das schreiben schon vorab per email. 

(2) Information an den Telefonanbieter

Informiert Euren Anbieter, dass Ihr mit sofortiger Wirkung das Abo gekündigt habt und keine weiteren Belastungen dieses Anbieters akzeptieren werdet, auch hier wieder schriftlich. Kontaktdaten auf der Seite mit Impressum. Bringen tut das nur insoweit was, dass sich der Anbieter nicht auf Nichtwissen berufen kann. Belasten wird er vermutlich trotzdem. 

Zusätzlich solltet Ihr jeder Belastung, zurückliegende wie zukünftige, widersprechen, ggf. mit Hinweis auf die Gründe für die außerordentliche Kündigung bzw. die Kündigung als solche. 

(3) Wenn Ihr wirklich ordentlich Geld verbraten habt könnte versucht werden, den Betrag durch Anfechtung zurückzufordern. Wichtig hierzu ist aber, dass Ihr von dem Service als solchen keinen Gebrauch macht. Ist aufwendig und muss in jedem Einzelfall geprüft werden. 


Die ganzen Sachen mit Strafanzeige und wen auch immer anrufen, dass ist alles wenig zielführend. Wer genau hinsieht - wie ich es z. B. getan habe - kann erkennen, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt.

Wichtig Leute - das ist eine sehr, sehr generelle Information, die aber meines Erachtens als Hinweis gefehlt hat. Im Zweifel solltet Ihr zum Anwalt gehen. Wichtig ist aber: Haut die Kündigung raus. Sonst lachen die sich noch mehr kaputt. 

Viel Spaß,

Tom


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

@ Tom, wieso sollte jemand etwas kündigen (und noch dazu außerordentlich) der wissentlich gar keinen Vertrag geschlossen hat?

_Vorsorglich_ kündigen klingt da doch schon ganz anders, oder? Geld zurück verlangen und bestenfalls (in echt) die Rückforderung einklagen dürfte auch nicht ohne sein.

Liebkind mit den Guerillas zu spielen bedeutet, ihnen die Beute zu überlassen! Wer nicht kämpft, hat verloren! Und das mit der Strafanzeige ist auch nicht von ungefähr, zumal sich die Beschwerden bei der Amtsanwaltschaft Berlin allmählich häufen dürften. Wer sich im Recht fühlt und (wie zu erwarten) dessen Verfahren eingestellt wird, sollte auch dagegen eine Beschwerde schreiben, um dem Verfahren den nötigen Drive (den vom steten Tropfen ....) zu verleihen.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

hi, ich dumme nuss bin auf einer telefonwebsite auf diese anzeige aufmerksam geworden, "finde deine freunde blabla" und hab weil ich mal schauen wollte ob das funktioniert hab ich meine handynr zum suchen eingegeben und auch meine als inhaber angegeben. dann bekam ich das passwort (bezahlungscode) per sms aber habe das nicht eingegeben. trotzdem kam dann eine seite "du  befindest dich in marienheide" (das ist ca 50km weit weg von mir) aber iwo klein drunter stand: "volljährige dürfen nur mitmachen.....usw. und dazwischen iwo dass man das abo bestätigt hätte, wenn man die TAN eingibt. das habe ich nicht gemacht bzw nur meine handynr eingegeben und auch kein passwort iwo eingegeben. 

meine frage nun: passiert trotzdem iwas? wäre dankbar um jede antwort!


----------



## Bill Holler (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Ich habe hier einiges an hausgemachten Ratschlägen gelesen, wie man hier vorgehen sollte. Einiges davon ist selten dämlich und zeugt von absoluter Unkenntnis.

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen Strafanzeige gegen die beiden Geschäftsführer dieser Firma erstattet.
Diese Strafanzeige bezog sich auf den Verdacht des Betruges, eventuell sogar bandenmäßigen Betruges.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, betrügerischen Firman das Handwerk zu legen ist, die Personen, welche die Verantwortung für diese Sauereien tragen, an ihren Eiern zu packen.
Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine zivilrechtliche Klage, um mein Geld wieder zu bekommen, sondern um eine Anzaige wegen eines Straftatbestandes. Wenn es zu einer Verurteilung kommt, dann steht darauf eine saftige Strafe bis hin zu einer Gefängnisstrafe.

Was noch wichtiger ist: Einer der so verurteilt worden ist, kann auch in einer Nachfolgefirma nicht mehr Geschäftsführer werden!

Also mal sehen, was dabei raus kommt.
Je mehr Leute diesen Weg gehen, desto größer sind die Erfolgsaussichten.


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Dann mach mal Butter bei die Fische und stell mal das Aktenzeichen zur Verfügung


----------



## BenTigger (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Ach Hippo, mal sehen ob er noch so neunmalklug redet, wenn er die Einstellungsverfügung der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen hat, wie so viele, die schon lange vor ihm das selbe versuchten...


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



BenTigger schrieb:


> ...Einstellungsverfügung der Staatsanwaltschaft...


Schlimmer noch! Amtsanwaltschaft Berlin, die Problematik ist von der Geringfügigkeit noch nicht mal zum qualifizierten Delikt erhoben worden. Soll heißen, in Berlin kümmert das Problem eher niemanden wirklich.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....schreiben die Berliner nix vom Preis hin.


Mal so, mal so! Kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an, wann man wie online geht! :abgelehnt:


----------



## lukilask (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*

Ich wollte mich vor kurzem bei Willkommen bei Facebook - anmelden, registrieren oder mehr erfahren anmelden, doch als ich auf die seite kam konnte ich bei einem gewinnspiel teilnehmen und gab deshalb meine telefonnummer an. Als eine rechnung auf dieser seite aufschien lonnte ich es noch abbrechen und tat dies. Doch eine stunde später kam eine rechnung auf mein handy, dass ich ain abo abgeschlossen habe und nun 3€ zahlen müsse!!
Was soll ich jetzt tun???
Danke im Vorraus!
Mfg.: lukilask


----------



## Hippo (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



lukilask schrieb:


> ...Was soll ich jetzt tun???...



* Erstmal ein paar Beiträge vor Deinem lesen
* Dann ev. schreiben bei wem Du das Abo angeblich abgeschlossen haben sollst

Facebook macht zwar viel Mist was den Datenschutz und die Privatsphäre angeht, aber daß FB jetzt anfinge Abos zu unterschieben - DAS würde ich denen nicht unterstellen.
Soll heißen Du warst mit Sicherheit NICHT auf der Original-FB-Seite wenn Du Dir dort ein Abo eingefangen hast


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Hippo schrieb:


> warst mit Sicherheit NICHT auf der Original-FB-Seite wenn Du Dir dort ein Abo eingefangen hast


So isses! In der Klickibuntiinternetwelt war halt noch mindestens ein weiteres Browserfenster aktiv und das hat die Werbung zum GMOB-Projekt mit Erfolg vorn auf gelegt.


----------



## Hippo (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ... die Werbung zum *GMOB-Projekt* ...



Das schreibt lukilask ja noch nicht, könnte auch jemand anderes sein, oder?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Das schreibt lukilask ja noch nicht...


Stimmt! Aber Hellsehen gehört ja hier bei den Aktivisten zum Alltag und der lukilask ist ja nicht von ungefähr hier im GMOB-Thread gelandet.


----------



## Hippo (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ... Aber Hellsehen gehört ja hier bei den Aktivisten zum Alltag ...



:smile:


----------



## eve (23 Juni 2011)

hallo leute .heut hab ich auch eine sms bekommen mit passwort usw.wurde gleich 4,99 abgebucht bei mir.hatte erstmal angst weil nirgends was angeklickt abgeschlossen habe...ich hatte glück.ich hab meinen netzbetreiber kontaktiert.der diese sache sofort sperren lassen hat,so das ich in dieser hinsicht meine ruhe hab.wie das zu stande gekommen ist könnte man nur über einen einzelnachweis heraus finden..aber ich bin beruhigt das durch die sperrung alles wieder ok ist.also wendet euch als erstes am besten an euren netzanbieter,bevor ihr weiter kosten oder so habt...lg eve


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2011)

eve schrieb:


> also wendet euch als erstes am besten an euren netzanbieter


Guter Ratschlag, nur macht da nicht jeder Provider mit!



eve schrieb:


> heut hab ich auch eine sms bekommen mit passwort usw.wurde gleich 4,99 abgebucht bei mir.hatte erstmal angst weil nirgends was angeklickt abgeschlossen habe...


Woher weißt du, dass abgebucht wurde? Nutzt du ein Smartphone mit mobilem Internet?


----------



## Guest2705 (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute gesehen, dass mir die Firma Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH seit März jeden Monat Leistungen bei Tmobile in Rechnung stellt.
Was kann man gegen Sie Abzocker-Firma denn machen?
Wer sind die Geschäftsführer?
Auf emails antwortet keiner von denen. Die Telekom hilft auch nicht.
Jeder Betroffene müsste eine Strafanzeige stellen und wir müssen zusammen gegen dies Firms vorgehen !!!


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2011)

Wieso hilft die Telekom nicht? Die müssen doch wissen, an wen sie das Geld weitergeben...


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2011)

Guest2705 schrieb:


> Wer sind die Geschäftsführer?


Die GmbH ist im Handelsregister eingetragen und die Geschäftsführer stehen dort und im Impressum der verfügbaren Websites genannt. Wo ist das Problem?


Guest2705 schrieb:


> Jeder Betroffene müsste eine Strafanzeige stellen und wir müssen zusammen gegen dies Firms vorgehen


Komisch, dass auf diese Idee schon viele Leute vor dir gekommen waren. Nur, was ist aus den Anzeigen geworden? Wie reagiert die Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin? Die Firma existiert und die Verantwortlichen sind bekannt - warum tut sich dann nichts, warum bieten die Telkos dem Drittanbieter GMOB weiterhin einen Hafen fürs Sofortinkasso? Da gibts wohl nur eine Schlussfolgerung: _...alle geschädigten Nutzer sind doof und das Geschäft des Anbieters ist seriös.  _

[Ironietags bitte selbst setzen!]​


----------



## NIKYMaus (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
mich hats jetzt auch bei Talkline erwischt!!!!


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2011)

Und nun?


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> NIKYMaus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...mich hats jetzt auch bei Talkline erwischt!!!!
> ...


Vor allem: "...und wie?" Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie die Positionen auf die Rechnungen gelangen oder vom Guthaben abgezogen werden, wenn doch niemand weiß, was der Auslöser dafür war. Dass GMOB so ungehindert weiter agieren kann spricht doch schon eine deutliche Sprache - ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass selbst die von mir sonst mit Lächeln erwähnten Behörden in Berlin das ungestraft zulassen würden, wenn es was zu bestrafen gäbe.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Allein die Tatsache, dass jemand einen Posten auf der Rechnung hat und nicht weiß, wofür, bedeutet für mich, dass es zwar möglicherweise keinen strafbaren Hintergrund nach deutschen Gesetzen geben muss, das Geschäftsmodell jedenfalls ist dann aber höchst zweifelhaft.


----------



## G.Sch. (3 Juli 2011)

Ich schrieb heute an die Telekom!
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
Leider musste ich 2 mal den Abbuchungsauftrag Stornieren, weil eine mir unbekannte Rechnungsposition zweifelhaft erscheint.
Mit der Firma Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH habe ich keine Verträge abgeschlossen und bitte Sie diese aus der Rechung zu entfernen.
Nach telefonischer Auskunft mit der oben genannten Firma habe ich erfahren das dieser Dienst angeblich aktiviert sein soll ( „Lebensfragen“ (( Geister )) Nehmen Sie bitte zur Kenntnis, ich bin 62 Jahre alt und habe mit solchen Spielchen nichts zu tun. 
Auch ist mir bekannt, dass ich bei Vertragsabschluss immer vorher gesagt bekomme, was für Kosten dadurch entstehen würden, da dies nicht der Fall ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich auf eine mutmaßliche Schwindelfirma hereingefallen bin.
Auch habe ich mit Ihrer Hotline gesprochen und bekundet, dass ich erstaunt bin, dass die Telekom solchen Firmen eine Plattform bietet ihre Zweifelhaften gebühren einziehen zu dürfen. Ihr Mitarbeiter erwiderte in einem sehr schroffen Ton, dass die Telekom gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet sei diese Kosten einzufordern
. *Wenn das auch Ihre Auffassung ist, **dann werde ich mit sofortiger Wirkung den Handyvertrag löschen und hiermit Kündigen. *
*Andere Anbieter sind sogar noch günstiger! Mein 2 Jahres Abo ist eh abgelaufen und kann wechseln!*
*                  FLAT Festnetz Kostenlos ins –D- Festnetz*
*                  FLAT Kostenlos in alle Handy Netze         *
*                  FLAT Internet Kostenlos bis zu 7.200 kBits´*
               Für 29,99 mit Handy SAMSUNG Galaqxy S i9003  39,99
Und ohne Zusatzkosten für Guerilla Mobile GmbH

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Teleton (3 Juli 2011)

G.Sch. schrieb:


> Auch habe ich mit Ihrer Hotline gesprochen und bekundet, dass ich erstaunt bin, dass die Telekom solchen Firmen eine Plattform bietet ihre Zweifelhaften gebühren einziehen zu dürfen. Ihr Mitarbeiter erwiderte in einem sehr schroffen Ton, dass die Telekom gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet sei diese Kosten einzufordern


Was für ein Unsinn. Natürlich sind die im Mobilfunkbereich durch nichts verpflichtet für Dritte Forderungen einzuziehen. Es sei denn sie haben sich -freiwillig- gegen einen Anteil am  Ertrag dazu verpflichtet. Für etwa 75-77% werden die Forderungen von den Mobilfunkern aufgekauft und dann wie wild als eigene Forderung eingetrieben.


----------



## G.Sch. (6 Juli 2011)

*Als Antwort bekam ich folgendes:*

"völlig zu Recht möchten Sie nur dann für Dienste zahlen, wenn Sie diese genutzt haben.

Der Dienst, auf den Sie sich hierbei beziehen, wird durch die Firma Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH angeboten - auch wenn er auf Ihrer Mobilfunk-Rechnung abgerechnet wird. Informationen zum Rechnungsbetrag und auch die Kündigung des Dienstes können Sie daher nur mit dem oben genannten Kooperationspartner selbst klären.

Wir möchten nun noch auf die Grundlage eingehen, auf deren Basis wir Ihnen Dienste von Drittanbietern in Rechnung stellen.

Als Netzbetreiber stellen wir Ihnen verschiedene Sprach- und Datentransportleistungen zur Verfügung. Bei der Vielzahl von Diensten, wie zum Beispiel Klingeltöne, Hintergrundbilder, Chats oder Spiele arbeiten wir mit Kooperationspartnern zusammen. Diese stellen die Dienste bereit und leiten uns alle für die Abrechnung relevanten Daten weiter. Die Bruttobeträge weisen wir dann in Ihrer Rechnung unter dem Namen des jeweiligen Anbieters auf und nennen Ihnen dabei für Rückfragen die Kontaktdaten. Mit der Rechnung werden die Forderungen für die von Ihnen genutzten Dienste durch die Telekom abgerechnet.

Wenn Sie Fragen zur Höhe oder Zusammensetzung der Bruttobeträge haben oder einen separaten Umsatzsteuer-Nachweis für die genannten Forderungen wünschen, ist der Anbieter Ihr Ansprechpartner dafür. Dies gilt ebenso für alle weiteren Informationen, wie Bestellzeitpunkt, Bestellweg, Inhalt des Dienstes oder wenn Sie den Rechnungsbetrag eines Dienstes ganz oder teilweise gutgeschrieben haben möchten. Dazu liegen uns leider keine Informationen vor. Wenn Sie dies noch einmal in Ruhe nachschauen möchten, finden Sie in unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unter Punkt 4 der Leistungsbeschreibung einen Hinweis dazu.

Noch ein Hinweis, damit Sie weiterhin mobil erreichbar sind und telefonieren können: Sie haben uns angekündigt, dass Sie den Rechnungsbetrag um die Kosten für den Dienst kürzen. Bisher haben wir Ihre Teilzahlung leider noch nicht erhalten. Wenn die Mobilfunk-Rechnung nicht vollständig - inklusive der Kosten für den zusätzlichen Dienst - ausgeglichen wird, beginnt in Kürze unser Mahnverfahren. Dies führt dazu, dass Ihr Mobilfunk-Anschluss bei Nichtzahlung der Kosten für den umstrittenen Dienst für diese Leistungen - oder bei Nichtzahlung der übrigen Teilbeträge ganz - gesperrt wird. In letzterem Fall können Sie zunächst nicht mehr anrufen und schließlich auch nicht mehr angerufen werden.

Auch wenn wir Ihnen dieses Mal nur einen anderen Ansprechpartner nennen konnten - bitte zögern Sie auch in Zukunft nicht, sich bei Fragen, Wünschen oder Anregungen an uns zu wenden. Wir sind rund um die Uhr an sieben Tagen in der Woche von Ihrem Handy aus unter der - in Deutschland kostenfreien - Kurzwahl 2202 für Sie da."

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Juli 2011)

> Als Netzbetreiber stellen wir Ihnen verschiedene Sprach- und Datentransportleistungen zur Verfügung. Bei der Vielzahl von Diensten, wie zum Beispiel Klingeltöne
> 
> , Hintergrundbilder, Chats oder Spiele arbeiten wir mit Kooperationspartnern zusammen.





> Nachweis für die genannten Forderungen wünschen, ist der Anbieter Ihr Ansprechpartner dafür... Dazu liegen uns leider keine Informationen vor.


Für den interessierten Leser wird es damit konfus, denn mit welchem Recht nimmt man dann folgendes in Anspruch?





> Wenn die Mobilfunk-Rechnung nicht vollständig - inklusive der Kosten für den zusätzlichen Dienst - ausgeglichen wird, beginnt in Kürze unser Mahnverfahren. Dies führt dazu, dass Ihr Mobilfunk-Anschluss bei Nichtzahlung der Kosten für den umstrittenen Dienst für diese Leistungen - oder bei Nichtzahlung der übrigen Teilbeträge ganz - gesperrt wird.


Dabei kann an das Aktenzeichen des AG Krefeld 5 C 244/10 erinnert werden. Außerdem sollte man sich hier mal einlesen, da geht es um das gleiche Problem mit dem selben Drittanbieter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...epp-guerilla-mobile-berlin.34969/#post-329302

Und ganz interessant in deinem Fall ist dann das hier von Teleton: Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## thorsten scbön (6 Juli 2011)

*Um das "Abo" bei MobileSpy bzw mobile guerilla berlin zu kündigen auf http://gmob.de/de/impressum gehen, die Nummer anrufen und die 3 drücken, dann sind alle "Abos" gekündigt.*


----------



## M&M (13 Juli 2011)

Bei der Geschichte handelt es sich meiner Meinung durchaus um einen Betrug. Ähnlich entschied der BGH erst kürzlich in einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall. Die unübersichtliche und irreführende Gestaltung der Internetseite, die bei dem Nutzer den Eindruck einer kostenlosen Benutzung erweckt stellt eine konkludente Täuschung dar. Insofern ist von einer Strafanzeige durchaus nicht abzuraten. Ob und wann man sein Geld allerdings wieder sehen wird ist ungewiss. Dennoch: Es handelt es sich um Kriminalität. Ich würde also eher zu einer Anzeige ermutigen als hiervon abzuraten. Und bei vielen ging es ja durchaus nicht bloß um ein paar wenige Euro..


----------



## ... (13 Juli 2011)

M&M schrieb:


> Insofern ist von einer Strafanzeige durchaus nicht abzuraten.


Illusion ist jederzeit schöner als die Wirklichkeit...


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2011)

M&M schrieb:


> Ähnlich entschied der BGH erst kürzlich in einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall....


Wetten, dass du gerade nicht die Wahrheit geschrieben hast?


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2011)

... schrieb:


> Illusion ist jederzeit schöner als die Wirklichkeit...


Schaden kann eine Anzeige freilich auch nicht. Ich bezweifle aber, dass sie im konkreten Fall was bringen wird.


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2011)

M&M schrieb:


> Dennoch: Es handelt es sich um Kriminalität.


Subjektiv gefühlt und moralisch auf jeden Fall.
Rein strafrechtlich ist das allerdings in den meisten Fällen durchaus fraglich.


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2011)

M&M schrieb:


> Bei der Geschichte handelt es sich meiner Meinung durchaus um einen Betrug. ....Insofern ist von einer Strafanzeige durchaus nicht abzuraten.


Gebetsmühlenmäßig dreht man sich wie die Katz hinterm Schwanz her. Auch ich hatte das Thema übrigens neulich erst aufgegriffen, wo das sonst ja wohl so nicht meine Art ist:


Reducal schrieb:


> > Strananzeige wegen Betrug
> 
> 
> Komisch, dass auf diese Idee schon viele Leute vor dir gekommen waren. Nur, was ist aus den Anzeigen geworden? Wie reagiert die Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin? Die Firma existiert und die Verantwortlichen sind bekannt - warum tut sich dann nichts, warum bieten die Telkos dem Drittanbieter GMOB weiterhin einen Hafen fürs Sofortinkasso? Da gibts wohl nur eine Schlussfolgerung: _...alle geschädigten Nutzer sind doof und das Geschäft des Anbieters ist seriös. _
> ...


----------



## Guest1704 (15 Juli 2011)

Das hilft alles nichts.
In der Firmal stapeln sich die Strafanzeigen. Es gibt eine komplette Kanzlei, die sich nur darum kümmert.
Ausnahmslos alle Strafanzeigen werden zu Gunsten der Firma eingestellt. Woher ich das weiß, ich hab mal in deren Umfeld gearbeitet.
In der Vergangenheit sind wirklich miese Sachen gelaufen, sprich man klickt einen Banner und war im Abo. Rechtswiedrig, völlig klar.
ABER in den letzten 6 Monaten läuft die Sache aus rechtlicher Sicht absolut korrekt ab. NIEMAND bekommt ein Abo, der nicht mindestens zwei mal in irgendendeiner Form zwei mal sein "okay" gegeben hat. Das bedeutet NICHT, das man es auch merkt. Aber vor Gericht hat es bestand. Deswegen einfach aufpassen und wachen Auges durchs Internet bzw Leben gehen.


----------



## ... (15 Juli 2011)

Guest1704 schrieb:


> Aber vor Gericht hat es bestand.


Woher stammt diese Erkenntnis?   Urteile mit Aktenzeichen verfügbar?


----------



## Teleton (15 Juli 2011)

Guest1704 schrieb:


> Das hilft alles nichts.
> In der Firmal stapeln sich die Strafanzeigen. Es gibt eine komplette Kanzlei, die sich nur darum kümmert.


Glaube ich nicht. Da wird einmal seitens der STA nachgesehen und wenn da nix rauskommt werden alle Folgesachen sang und klanglos eingestellt.





> Ausnahmslos alle Strafanzeigen werden zu Gunsten der Firma eingestellt.


Kann gut sein, in allen Telefonsachen gilt ja die vier Meter Regel. Ist irgendwo im Umkreis von 4 Metern eine noch so kleine Preisangabe kann Betrug nicht nachgewiesen werden


> Woher ich das weiß, ich hab mal in deren Umfeld gearbeitet.


Jetzt nicht mehr?


> In der Vergangenheit sind wirklich miese Sachen gelaufen, sprich man klickt einen Banner und war im Abo. Rechtswiedrig, völlig klar.


Belege?


> ABER in den letzten 6 Monaten läuft die Sache aus rechtlicher Sicht absolut korrekt ab.


Bist Du Jurist oder woher kannst Du das beurteilen?


> NIEMAND bekommt ein Abo, der nicht mindestens zwei mal in irgendendeiner Form zwei mal sein "okay" gegeben hat.


In irgendeiner Form ein oder mehrfach "okay" zu geben begründet noch lange keinen Vertrag, insbesondere wenn man es nicht merkt.


> Das bedeutet NICHT, das man es auch merkt.





> Aber vor Gericht hat es bestand.


Niemals, ich glaube auch nicht, das ein Gericht sich jemals mit dem Handyabomüll in einem Urteil befasst hat.


----------



## Zero.Berlin (15 Juli 2011)

Na toll die Firma macht lustig weiter! Oder reden alle nur davon einen Strafantrag plus Anzeige zu stellen, aber keiner tut es? Es ist z.Z. ein rein Zivilrechtliches Ding wie ich heute erfahren habe. Also ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und Strafantrag samt Anzeige gestellt.

Preisangaben hin oder her. Ich habe nie etwas von der Firma gehört, geschweige ein Abo oder Vertrag abgeschlossen. Man hat offensichtlich auch nur meine Handynummer sonst nichts.
Die steht ja nun im Telefonbuch, wie soll das bitteschön für einen Vertrag reichen.
Also Kündigung fällt flacht, da kein Vertrag. Anzeige ist gestellt.
Zivilrechtliche Schritte folgen. Ist mir egal ob ich mein Geld wiedersehe, aber den Leuten muss das Handwerk gelegt werden.
Wenn es genug Anzeigen gibt und auch Beweise, so muss und wird sich auch ein Staatsanwalt damit befassen. Ganz, ganz sicher.

Also Anzeigen und Strafantrag stelle, ganz wichtig.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe Du hältst uns auf dem Laufenden!

das hier ist der gemaue Link zu Deinem Beitrag. Kopier Dir den bitte raus und speichere ihn weg damit Du bei Antworten zielgerichtet wieder zu Deinem Beitrag kommst. Ich befürchte nämlich daß es einige Zeit dauern wird bis Du von der Staatsanwaltschaft einen Bescheid bekommst.
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...gmbh-alias-mobilespy.32944/page-8#post-332436


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2011)

Zero.Berlin schrieb:


> Wenn es genug Anzeigen gibt und auch Beweise, so muss und wird sich auch ein Staatsanwalt damit befassen.



In den Anzeigen können keine Beweise sein. Diese müssten die Strafverfolger erst finden.
Eine Staatsanwalt? Nein - da dürften (nur) Amtsanwälte mit befasst sein. Irgendeiner muss ja die Einstellungsverfügung unterzeichnen - das ist Berliner Stil!


----------



## user1 (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe heute auch so eine SMS von 06601122770 bekommen! Ich habe mit STOP geantwortet und 10 sekunden später zurück bekommen: Sie haben derzeit keine Abos.

Ich hoffe das der Sche*ß damit geklärt wäre!
Hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen!

LG


----------



## franc (2 August 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich mich bis auf diese letzte Seite dieses Threads durchgebissen und mir ist immer noch nicht klar, ob die Abo-Falle mit der angeblichen Handyortung von handyplanet-de (hinter der sich diese Guerilla verbirgt) einen rechtlich ausreichenden Kostenhinweis enthält.
Hier der Screenshot:





Das Kleingedruckte ist so blass, dass man es kaum sieht. Ist das dann nicht unwirksam?
Genügt es rechtlich, wenn man (so dumm ist und) die sogenannte TAN, die einem per SMS zugeschickt wurde dort eingibt?
Ich bin natürlich auch darauf reingefallen, habe das aber schon gekündigt.
Nur würde ich gerne die 9.98 Euro, die mir per Prepaid abgeknöpft worden waren zurückklagen, wenn das erfolgreich wäre.

Gruß, franc

*EDIT:*
Zuerst hatte ich diese SMS erhalten:

Von:
passwort
Inhalt:
Bestellcode: 1234 im Web eingeben. Du bekommst 6 Ortungen/Spiele im Abo spybi_ha

Unmittelbar nach Eingabe dieser "TAN" im Formular der Webseite dann die SMS:

Von:
87837
Inhalt:
Produkt kommt sofort! Klicke auf den Link in der nächsten SMS. Abo (4,99EUR pro Woche) Ende: www-handyplanet-de


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2011)

Dunkelblass auf hellblass - das nenn ich mal "gut sichtbar" äh "transparent"


----------



## Teleton (2 August 2011)

Wo ist denn da die Widerrufsbelehrung?


----------



## ... (2 August 2011)

franc schrieb:


> handyplanet-de (hinter der sich diese Guerilla verbirgt)


http://www.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/handyplanet.de


----------



## franc (2 August 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da die Widerrufsbelehrung?



Es wurde mir von deren Support mitgeteilt, dass es bei diesem Angebot keinen Widerruf gäbe, weil es "nach Kundenspezifikation angefertigt worden" und daher gemäß BGB § 312d (4) 1. von der Rückgabe ausgeschlossen sei.


----------



## ... (2 August 2011)

franc schrieb:


> Es wurde mir von deren Support mitgeteilt, dass es bei diesem Angebot keinen Widerruf gäbe, weil es "nach Kundenspezifikation angefertigt worden" und daher gemäß BGB § 312d (4) 1. von der Rückgabe ausgeschlossen sei.


maßgeschneiderte Abofallenabzocke


----------



## franc (2 August 2011)

Es verblüfft mich außerordentlich, dass es sehr viele durch solche Betrügereien abgezockte Benutzer gibt, jedoch anscheinend niemand, der sich damit rechtlich gut auskennt.
Der gängige Ratschlag ist "kündigen und gut sein lassen", kaum jemand empfiehlt jedoch dagegen zu klagen.
Man liest allenthalben es sei nicht rechtens, aber echte Juristen befassen sich damit wohl nicht.
Vermutlich sind die geprellten Beträge meist zu nichtig, als dass es sich lohnen würde, sich ernsthaft damit auseinander zu setzen.
Ich würde aber, wenn ich mir einigermaßen sicher wäre, dass ich gewinnen würde, auch nur wegen 10 Euro tatsächlich klagen.
Ich würde gegen diese Art von Betrug gerne etwas unternehmen.


----------



## jupp11 (2 August 2011)

franc schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind die geprellten Beträge meist zu nichtig, als dass es sich lohnen würde, sich ernsthaft damit auseinander zu setzen.


Du hast es genau erkannt. Ohne exzellent fachlich versierte anwaltliche Hilfe ist es nahezu
aussichtslos und solche Fachanwälte verdingen sich nur extrem selten für ein Butterbrot.

Die Masche dieser Abzockbranche lautet: *Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.*

Selbst wenn du einen Prozess gewinnen würdest, würde es das "Geschäft" der Abzocker
nicht im geringsten negativ beeinflussen, da es eine Einzelentscheidung wäre, auf die sich
kein weiterer Geschädigter in einem Prozess beziehen könnte. Lediglich die
Prozessunterlagen könnten einem Anwaltskollegen, der sich auch hineinknien möchte,
die Vorbereitungen erleichtern.


----------



## Teleton (4 August 2011)

franc schrieb:


> Es verblüfft mich außerordentlich, dass es sehr viele durch solche Betrügereien abgezockte Benutzer gibt, jedoch anscheinend niemand, der sich damit rechtlich gut auskennt.


Juristisch ist das eigentlich ganz simpel, allgemeines Vertragsrecht halt. Man muss allerdings die tatsächlichen Abläufe kennen. Problematisch wird es letztlich nur durch die Provider die Ihren Vertragstaschendieben unterstützend die Beute einholen und Einwendungen trotz §404 BGB ignorieren


> Der gängige Ratschlag ist "kündigen und gut sein lassen", kaum jemand empfiehlt jedoch dagegen zu klagen.
> Man liest allenthalben es sei nicht rechtens, aber echte Juristen befassen sich damit wohl nicht.


Doch, aber meist wollen die Betroffenen nicht mehr wenn sie die Kosten hören.



> Vermutlich sind die geprellten Beträge meist zu nichtig, als dass es sich lohnen würde, sich ernsthaft damit auseinander zu setzen.
> Ich würde aber, wenn ich mir einigermaßen sicher wäre, dass ich gewinnen würde, auch nur wegen 10 Euro tatsächlich klagen.



Das Kostenrisiko für den Unterliegenden beträgt knapp 300-350,- Euro (um 10 Euro zurückzuholen!). Das auch nur wenn es Dir gelingt einen Anwalt zu finden der bereit ist für die kümmerlichen gesetzlichen Gebühren von 75,- Euro netto den komplette Prozess zu führen. Geklagt werden müsste dann noch am Sitz des Unternehmens , da besteht noch das Risiko, dass das Gericht persönliches Erscheinen anordnet.

Ein schickes Urteil ist Dir nichtmals sicher, wenn Du Pech hast verteidigen die sich nicht und Du erhälst ein sog. Versäumnisurteil. Das ist dann ohne Entscheidungsgründe und taugt nix um anderen Mut zu machen.



franc schrieb:


> Es wurde mir von deren Support mitgeteilt, dass es bei diesem Angebot keinen Widerruf gäbe, weil es "nach Kundenspezifikation angefertigt worden" und daher gemäß BGB § 312d (4) 1. von der Rückgabe ausgeschlossen sei.



Was für ein unglaublicher Unsinn.
Das Widerrufsrecht wegen kundenspezifischer Herstellung greift nur für Waren nicht für andere Leistungen siehe §312 d Abs 4 Zif.1
zur Lieferung von Waren, die nach Kundenspezifikation angefertigt werden oder eindeutig auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind

Eine Handyortung ist keine Ware sondern eine Dienstleistung. Und wenn es um Klingeltöne usw. geht sind die –selbst wenn man sie als Waren betrachten würde- sicher nicht individuell hergestellt. Nur der Versand ist individuell, nicht die Sache selbst.
Der Gesetzgeber wollte den Verkäufer davor schützen etwas Personalisiertes zu basteln was nach Widerruf nicht oder nur mit erheblichen Abschlag wieder zu verkaufen wäre.
Den Fall haben wir offensichtlich nicht.

Mit der Begründung lässt sich jede Warenlieferung unter §312 d pressen, da in der Regel ja ein individueller Adressaufkleber gefertigt wurde.


----------



## bebo (14 August 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe soeben eine SMS bekommen, dass angeblich mein mobilespy Ortungsdienst aktiviert wurde. Ich habe NIE etwas derartiges abonniert. Das ganze soll 2,99 alle 3 Tage kosten.
> Meine Frage: Kann ich das einfach kündigen?
> ...



BESCHWERDE
Das Zustandekommen eines Abo´s geht schnell, ohne dass man es richtig mitbekommt. Die Abmeldung dagegen erfordert viel Zeit.
Die einschlägigen Internetforen zu Guerilla Mobile u.ä. bestätigen das.
Viele Jugendliche stürzen in die Abo-Falle, da diese überfordert sind und häufig leichtfertig zu schnell klicken .... und schon ist ein Vertrag zustandegekommen.

FORDERUNG:
- Die Abfrageroutine vor dem letzten KLICK muss gründlicher durchgeführt werden, z.B. Bestätigung über Passwort 2x eingeben, so läuft das bei seriösen Portalen
- Schlechte Beurteilung in Internetforen führen über kurz oder lang sowieso zu Schwierigkeiten des Anbieters, bis er verschwindet.... und vielleicht unter neuem
Namen wieder auftaucht
- WIE EINFACH eine Kündigung eigentlich ist, erfährt man erst nach langem Recherchieren, ist aber eigentlich klar geregelt und damit sollten die Ihr Portal
bewerben, wenn sie schlau sind und Betrugsvorwürfe umgehen wollen, wollen die das?
- "Offen und ehrlich währst am längsten" gilt hier wie selten

ABMELDEN/Vertrag kündigen geht so:
1. www.handyplanet.de aufrufen [<<< modedit by Hippo: Link repariert]
2. Handy-Nr. eingeben + Passwort anfordern (wenn man es nicht/ nicht mehr kennt) -> schnell kommt ein Passwort auf`s Handy
3. Bei Kündigen auf P a p i e r k o r b und nicht auf ABMELDEN klicken (meine Logik war erst "Abmelden", denn ich will mich/den Vertrag doch abmelden),
deshalb habe ich nach erfolglosem Löschen den PAPIERKORB im zweiten Anlauf gewählt
4. Bestätigen "SOFORT KÜNDIGEN" klicken
5. Und sofort wird auf der Internetseite bestätigt, dass man abgemeldet ist.
6. Nun denke ich, erfolgreich abgemeldet zu sein, vorsichtshalber Screenshot und aufheben

www.handyplanet.de ist damit wahrscheinlich rechtlich sauber.

bebo.


----------



## franc (15 August 2011)

Nachdem ich durch dieses und noch ein juristisches Forum erfahren hatte, dass der Vertrag anzufechten war und schon die Ablehung des Widerrufsrecht nichtig war, habe ich folgenden letztes Mail an den Support von handyplanet.mobi geschickt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mein Provider hat die Rückbuchung Ihrer zu Unrecht eingezogenen Abo-Beiträge in
> Höhe von 9.98 Euro endgültig abgelehnt.
> ...



Ein paar Tage später bekam ich ein Mail, in der sie mir die Rückbuchung bestätigen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr x,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



"Kulanz und wirtschaftliche Gründe" - aha. Offensichtlich konnte ich meine Absicht, einen Mahnbescheid zu beantragen glaubhaft machen.
Ich hätte das auch wirklich getan.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## franc (15 August 2011)

Und am 12.08.2011 war das Geld auf meinem Konto.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2011)

bin beeindruckt. Prima!
Das probiere ich beim nächsten Ladendiebstahl auch aus:
"Aus Kulanz und aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen gebe ich Ihnen die gestohlene Ware nun doch zurück"

@mods:
franc sollte den Ehrentitel "Kämpfer für die Sache" bekommen, so wie diese rote Nummer bei der Tour de Franc(e)


----------



## pinsl (20 August 2011)

Leute beschei.... ist doch bequemer als zu arbeiten!
Die erste Abbuchung konnte ich nicht verhindern. Die Telekom hat reagiert, 
"Zukünftig haben wir Ihnen die Dienste 3.Anbieter kostenfrei gesperrt".
Wo sind denn die ganzen stellungslosen Juristen durch Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH gibt es was zu tun. Wie steht es mit einer Sammelklage?


----------



## .... (20 August 2011)

pinsl schrieb:


> Wie steht es mit einer Sammelklage?


Es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/sammelklage.1291/


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2011)

pinsl schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die ganzen ... Juristen?


Und wer gibt denen ein Mandat? Ohne Moos nix los!

Der interessierte Beobachter vermisst erst zu nehmende Bemühungen in solchen Sachen und vernimmt statt dessen nur sachfermdes Geschrei!


----------



## pinsl (22 August 2011)

Sorry, ich wollte Niemanden verärgern. Die ehrbaren Geschäftsleute aus Berlin, geben ihr Geld zurück wenn es eng wird. Siehe Nachricht von heute:

Sehr geehrter Herr Pixxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Information. Selbstverständlich werden wir den Behörden Auskunft zum Sachverhalt erteilen, sobald uns diese in Ihrem Namen kontaktieren. Wir möchten mitteilen, dass die nachweislich stattgefundene Beauftragung selbstverständlich belegt werden kann.

Um den Sachverhalt abschließend zu gestalten, bieten wir Ihnen eine einmalige Erstattung in Höhe von EUR 14,97 an. Bitte bestätigen Sie die Annahme schriftlich und teilen uns die Bankverbindung mit, zu deren Gunsten die Überweisung vorgenommen werden kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
IQMania Kundenservice


----------



## Hippo (22 August 2011)

Und wie hoch ist der gesamte Schaden?


----------



## brima 14 (6 September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
mit Entsetzen habe ich heute festgestellt, dass ich auch von einer Fa. Guerilla Mobile Berlin abgezockt werde. Das geht bereits seit dem 31.07.2011. Im Abstand von 7 Tagen werden von meinem Prepaidkonto 4,99 € abgebucht. Immer am Abbuchungstag erhalte ich eine SMS, die ich bis jetzt für Werbung gehalten habe und von mir immer sofort gelöscht wurde. Habe heute sofort mit meinem Anbieter (Simpley) per E-Mail Kontakt aufgenommen, und diesen Dienst sperren lassen und mein Geld zurückgefordert. Bin gespannt was passiert. Weiß jemand, ob gegen diese (...) bereits etwas unternommen wurde, und ob man noch unterstützen kann?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Hippo (7 September 2011)

Bemühe doch mal hier die Suchfunktion - und Du wirst etliche Beiträge über die GMS finden


----------



## Mike123456 (7 September 2011)

Hallo Leute
meinen Oldies wird auch zur Last gelegt 07/2010 diese Ortungsabo abgeschlossen zu haben.
Die können nicht mal den Rechner anschalten, geschweige denn ein Passwort eingeben.
Nun sollen Sie für ein Abbo zahlen was sie nicht abgeschlossen haben.
Ich habe Ihnen geraten nicht zu zahlen und die Abbuchung zurückzuholen.
Sie haben Ihrem Telefonanbieter nun nur den ihm zustehenden Betrag überwiesen.
Seit dieser Zeit werden Sie von diversen Inkassounternehmen und dubiosen Rechsanwälten mit Drohungen bombadiert. Aber keiner hat sich bisher wirklich gewagt einen
Mahnbescheid zu beantragen. Da haben diese ganzen (...) nämlich Angst,
weil sie vor Gericht hinten runter fallen!

Also hohlt euch euer Geld zurück und schmeißt die Schreiben in die Tonne!
Ihr müsst erst aktiv werden sollte wirklich ein Mahnbescheid eintreffen.
Alles andere könnt ihr getrost wegwerfen !


----------



## Reducal (7 September 2011)

Und wie soll man "...das Geld zurück holen" - das andere erst haben wollen? Irgendwie schreibst du kreuzinthequere.


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2011)

> Seit dieser Zeit werden Sie von diversen Inkassounternehmen und dubiosen Rechsanwälten mit Drohungen bombadiert.


 Für wen werden die tätig? Den Mobilfunker oder den Drittanbieter?


----------



## Heiku (22 September 2011)

Peter M. schrieb:


> *AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*
> 
> Hallo Leute zu diesem Thema: Abzocke über sms -Angebotene Handyortung-
> 
> ...




Ich habe eine PrePaid - Karte und bekomme nicht so einfach mit, ob bei mir etwas unrchtmäßig abgebucht wird. So fiel es mir erst nach anscheinend schon drei Monaten auf, dass Geld verschwand, ohne dass ich das Telefon benutzte. Ich habe aber noch nicht einmal eine SMS erhalten - allerdings bekam ich einige SMS in der letzten Zeit, die "nicht darstellbar" waren. Diese habe ich einfach gelöscht. Ob sich dahinter MibileSpy verbarg?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch Anzeige erstatten. Ist denn aus Ihrer Anzeige etwas herausgekommen? Anscheinend nicht, denn die machen ja immer noch weiter.
Ich habe jetzt eine SMS erhalten, das Abo sei gekündigt.

MfG
HeiKu


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2011)

Ob Du da noch eine Antwort kriegst wage ich zu bezweifeln ...
Der hat sich auch nicht registriert und der Beitrag ist schon von 2010.


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2011)

Heiku schrieb:


> ... bekam ich einige SMS in der letzten Zeit, die "nicht darstellbar" waren.


Womöglich unterstützt dein Handy nicht das übermittelte Format der Nachricht - stell dir vor, du würdest eine MMS im Programm für SMS lesen wollen, das geht auch nicht. Außerdem könnte es sein, dass das falsche Handymodell in die gebuchte Leistung eingetragen worden ist.



Heiku schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch Anzeige erstatten. Ist denn aus Ihrer Anzeige etwas herausgekommen? Anscheinend nicht, denn die machen ja immer noch weiter


Aber natürlich doch! Oder glaubst du allen ernstes, dass eine Anzeige wirklich etwas bewirken kann? Das Unternehmen wird auf Anfrage den Behörden mitteilen, dass am Tag X zur Zeit Y der Dienst Z mit deiner Handynummer gebucht wurde. Wie das Problem dann tatsächlich ausgelöst wurde, können die Behörden nicht feststellen - der Anbieter übrigens auch nicht!


----------



## gerhards (29 September 2011)

Meine Frau hatte das gleiche Problem mit dieser Firma Mobilspy.
Vom Handyprovider haben wir erfahren, dass die Beträge nicht von Guerilla Mobile bzw. Mobilespy eingezogen werden, sondern von der Firma NetMobil AG, Zollhof 17, 40221 Düsseldorf.
Diese Firma ist ein Dienstleister, der den Zahlungseinzug für Diensteanbieter wie Mobilspy erledigt.
Ich bin auf deren Internetseite www.net-m.de.
Unten gibt es eine Leiste mit vielen Begriffen. Dort klickt man auf Mobile Payment.
Dort klickt man auf den Punkt goPAY.
Am Textende in der Mitte klickt man auf den Link: www.goPay.de
Das bedeutet, dass man eigentlich gleich www.goPAY.de eingeben kann.(fällt mir gerade auf)
Auf der Seite sind drei Bereiche. Im rechten Service-Bereich klickt man auf den Link Abo-Tool.
Man kommt auf eine Seite, in der man die Handy-Nummer und eine TAN eingeben kann, um seine Abos zu verwalten.
Im Text gibt es einen Link, mit dem kann man sich nach Eingabe der Handy-Nummer eine TAN per SMS senden lassen. Habe ich gemacht. Kam nach 3 Sekunden.
Habe mich dann eingelogt.
Habe dort als Abo das MobileSpy-Abo gefunden.
Dann in der Zeile links das Häkchen setzen und rechts in der Zeile auf den Papierkorb klicken.
Das Abo erschien darauf weiter unten bei Deaktivierte Abos.
Nach ein paar Sekunden kam eine Bestätigungs-SMS, dass das Abo deaktiviert sei.
Soweit ich das erkennen konnte, war diese Aktion kostenlos und von NetMobil, wenn es dabei bleibt, kundenfreundlich geregelt.
Jetzt gehen wir erst mal davon aus, dass keine Beträge mehr abgebucht werden.
Soviel als kleine Hilfe für andere Geschädigte. Ich hoffe, es hilft.


----------



## Laui (30 September 2011)

Hallo Leute ich habe jetzt auch schon zwei rechnungen bekommen von 19,59 Euro habe gerade mit meinen Telefonanbieter gesprochen und er sagte er kann es sperren das sie kein geld mehr bekommen ich habe keinen vertag oder sonst irgend was von Guerilla mobile voll die abzocke kann mir einer einen tipp geben


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2011)

Laui schrieb:


> kann mir einer einen tipp geben


Chill dich und lies das hier:
*Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## Schafhoch3 (1 Oktober 2011)

Hi, bin natürlich auch auf diese vermaledeite Masche reingefallen. Ärgere mich grün und blau über meine Blödheit....habe allerdings die Rettung über meinen Handytarifanbieter bekommen bzw. der hat die Abbuchung/Zugriff durch Drittanbieter sofort gesperrt und mir angeraten Anzeige bei der Polizei zu stellen.  Ich trau mich nicht auf diese goPay-Seite zu gehen, da die ja auch meine Handynummer brauchen und mir wieder einen PIN schicken und dann hänge ich doch erneut in dieser Abzockfalle drin. Offenbar bin nicht nur ich das Schaf...... Wie seid ihr rausgekommen?
 das Vollschaf


----------



## Schafhoch3 (1 Oktober 2011)

also mir wurde auch zu einer Anzeige bei Polizei und Verbraucherschutz geraten. Die Anzeige werde ich morgen erledigen. Die Adresse kann man ja leicht herausfinden inkl. HRB-Nr beim Amtsgericht Charlottenburg. Die bereits abgebuchten Gebühren werde ich wohl als Lehrgeld hinnehmen müssen. Aber falls es mit meiner und hoffentlich vielen anderen Anzeigen irgendwie gelingt, diesen Abzockern das Leben zu erschweren ist mir das nur Recht. Allerdings scheint es ja ein leichtes für Betrüger dieser Art zu sein, immer wieder neu zu starten und Eintrag im Handelsregister zu bekommen. Ich frage mich wirklich auf welcher Seite dieses Verbraucherschutzministerium steht.
liebe Grüsse "das immer noch total angefressene Schafhoch3"


----------



## capaste (7 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen....
hab gerade meine Telefonrechnung erhalten und festgestellt, dass ich auch abgezockt werde. Habe sofort bei der Telekom den Anbieter sperren lassen ( war vollkommen problemlos ), anschliessend ebenfalls per Mail Strafanzeige wegen Betrug gestellt. Da wir nächste Woche sowieso 3 Tage in Berlin sind wollen wir dort auch mal vorbeischauen....Mal sehen, wie´s weitergeht....


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2011)

...dann hättet ihr auch gleich in Berlin (unter Vorlage der strittigen Rechnung) Strafanzeige erstellen können, da der Anbieter dort seinen Sitz hat. So werdet ihr wohl nochmal zu eurer örtlichen Polizei vorgeladen werden. Aber eingestellt wird das Verfahren wahrscheinlich so oder so!


----------



## senioreninfo (8 Oktober 2011)

Zwischenbericht(kurz): Es geht weiter. Letzter Termin gesetzt. Jeglicher
Versuch einer einvernehmlichen Einigung gescheitert. Seit 10 Tagen antwortet auch
Klarmobil auf 4 Mails nicht, nur maschinelle Antworten mit immer neuen Bearbeitungsnummern.
Netmobile veröffentlich auf der Homepage mutwillig falsche eMail-Adresse. Dann eben Fax.
Sie hören wieder. Appell:
!!! Lassen Sie sich das nicht gefallen. Jeder sollte hier mit Anzeige vorgehen. Die
Mühe bringt auch Nutzen für andere. Wenn die Justiz zuschaut und vielleicht noch
unterstützt aber nicht hilft, dann sollten wir bürokratische Arbeit machen bis sie
aufwachen. Wir sind ja schliesslich Bürger dieses Landes die auch Steuern zahlen !!!.
Hier nun das Mail zum letzten Termin:
--->
Von: [XXX]
An: [email protected], [email protected]
Cc: [email protected]
Datum/Uhrzeit: 07.10.2011 / 16:05(Versand)
Nachrichtenart: E-Mail 1 MB Anlagen
Betreff: W.: W.: W.: Einspruch, 0160-7740112 Rechnung:[XXX](28.9.11),Kd#[XXX], letzte Frist bis 14.10.2011
an die Zuständigen,
Heute bekomme ich ein Schreiben von Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH (s.Anhang).
Die Angaben stimmen keinesfalls und sind umverschämt.
Nie habe ich einem Vertrag bewußt zugestimmt.
Schon wieder eine andere Adresse.
Meine Freizeit werde ich nicht opfern um von Ihnen von Stelle zu Stelle weitergereicht
zu werden.
Bis zum 14.10.2011 verlange ich das Geld zurück.
Mein Konto ..., BLZ: ..., ...bank Ffm.
Ist das Geld bis zu diesem Termin nicht auf dem Konto, erfolgt ohne weitere Informationen
1.) Anzeige bei der Polizei wegen Betrug.
2.) Das Geld wird mit Widerspruch von der Bank zurückgeholt. Ggfs. wird sofort
ein Mahnbescheid eingereicht.
3.) Verlange ich Schadenersatz für jeglichen Aufwand in diesem Zusammenhang von
allen Stellen.
4.) Es werden viele Medien und Behörden über die betrügerische Machenschaften informiert.
Diese Vorgehensweise werde ich mit allen Mitteln und Möglichkeiten in aller Härte
bekämpfen.
- MobileSpy 00491(...),Zeichen [XXX]- netMobile = statt info(at)net-m.de (ungültige eMail-Angabe) -> Fax +49-211-97020-999
Anlagen MobileSpy111006a.jpg (787 KB) MobileSpy111006b.jpg (384 KB)

[modedit by Hippo: persönliche Identifikationsmerkmale unkenntlich gemacht]


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2011)

Du hast Recht! Jeder sollte sich gegen diesen Spuk wehren! Teleton hat das > HIER < sehr gut beschrieben! Wenn schon eine Anzeige erstattet wird, dann muss auch dabei mit aller Konsequenz nachgeladen werden. Zuständig für diesen Anbieter ist die Amtsanwaltschaft in Berlin. Jeder Einstellungsverfügung sollte deshalb eine Beschwere dorthin folgen und erst Recht, wenn eine Anzeige ihren weg dorthin erst gar nicht gefunden hatte.



senioreninfo schrieb:


> Netmobile veröffentlich auf der Homepage mutwillig falsche eMail-Adresse.
> 
> 
> > E-Mail: info(at)net-m.de


Wieso sollte die nicht stimmen? Glaube ich nicht! Außerdem ist für deine Problematik der Costomer Care zuständig!


> Bei Fragen zur Abrechnung unserer Dienste wenden Sie sich bitte an Customer Care.


----------



## senioreninfo (8 Oktober 2011)

dann schicke eine leere eMail dorthin und teste selbst. Ich bekomme als Antwort von meinem Provider (2 x versucht):
Empfängerfeld 'An': Die E-Mail-Adresse (infonet-m.de) wird nicht als E-Mail-Adresse akzeptiert!


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2011)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> Die E-Mail-Adresse (infonet-m.de) wird nicht als E-Mail-Adresse akzeptiert!


So ist das auch inkorrekt : Die Emailadresse lautet  info(at)net-m.de dabei muß   "(at )"  durch den "Klammeraffen" @ ersetzt  werden 
Diese Schreibweise dient dazu Spammern das Auslesen von Emailadressen zu erschweren


----------



## senioreninfo (8 Oktober 2011)

Unglaublich wieviele geschädigt sind. Die Justiz schaut weg. Politiker schon lange


----------



## Donald Duck (13 Oktober 2011)

Robin66 schrieb:


> *AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*
> 
> ACHTUNG!!! gold_topspy ist eine ganz fiese Abofalle. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich sofort an den Netzbetreiber zu wenden und Anzeige bei der Polizei gegen folgende Firma zu bewirken: (edit)
> 
> ...



Soll ich gleich zur Polizei gehn oder muss ich zuerst zum netzbetreiber gehn was ist am besten?


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2011)

Keines von beidem bringt wirklich was!



Reducal schrieb:


> Chill dich und lies das hier:
> *Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## senioreninfo (16 Oktober 2011)

Es sollte sich niemand abschrecken lassen. Auf jeden Fall Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten. Nur so kann man die Sache versuchen zu stoppen. Vorschläge nichts zu tun können nur von Gönnern oder Beauftragten kommen.
In meinem Fall habe ich sogar Post von Guerilla bekommen, aber mit der Behauptung "ich hätte mich angemeldet" und somit sei die Sache rechtens. Von einem Widerspruch bei der Bank raten sie ab, da hätte ich nur zusätzlichen Ärger. Enttäuscht bin ich restlos von Klarmobil. Die haben jetzt !!! 18 Tage !!! immer noch nicht geantwortet. Die rühren sich einfach nicht mehr. Für die habe ich auch schon mehrfach geworben. Bedauerlich. Vielleicht sind sie nicht mehr lange auf dem Markt, vermute ich fast


----------



## Hippo (16 Oktober 2011)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> Es sollte sich niemand abschrecken lassen. Auf jeden Fall Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten. Nur so kann man die Sache versuchen zu stoppen. Vorschläge nichts zu tun können nur von Gönnern oder Beauftragten kommen.


Du willst Reducal, seit 2004 mit über 9000 Beiträgen höchst fachkundig hier dabei, jetzt aber nicht wirklich unterstellen daß er "Gönner" oder "Beauftragter" ist ...
Wenn Du nicht die Zähigkeit eines Bullterriers hast und bereit bist die Anzeige auch mit Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerden/Untätigkeitsbeschwerden ggf auch mit Hilfe eines Anwalts durchzusetzen - es kommt irgendwann die Einstellungsverfügung der Staatsanwaltschaft und das wars. Ein Versuch der außer der Bindung von sinnvollen Resourcen bei der Polizei keinen praktischen Nährwert hatte
Hundertfach erlebt ...



senioreninfo schrieb:


> In meinem Fall habe ich sogar Post von Guerilla bekommen, aber mit der Behauptung "ich hätte mich angemeldet" und somit sei die Sache rechtens. Von einem Widerspruch bei der Bank raten sie ab, da hätte ich nur zusätzlichen Ärger.


Du hättest denen auch das Vaterunser, dein Lieblingsrezept oder das "lorem ipsum" schicken können, das Ergebnis wäre annähernd das gleiche.



senioreninfo schrieb:


> Enttäuscht bin ich restlos von Klarmobil. Die haben jetzt !!! 18 Tage !!! immer noch nicht geantwortet. Die rühren sich einfach nicht mehr. Für die habe ich auch schon mehrfach geworben. Bedauerlich. Vielleicht sind sie nicht mehr lange auf dem Markt, vermute ich fast


So macht man Erfahrungen ...


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2011)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> In meinem Fall habe ich sogar Post von Guerilla bekommen, aber mit der Behauptung "ich hätte mich angemeldet" und somit sei die Sache rechtens.


Und das ist deren Meinung! Zu einem ordnungsgemäßen Vertragsschluss gehören aber immer noch zwei übereinstimmende Willensbekundungen. Sollte es an einer fehlen, könnte man ein ziviles Gericht entscheiden lassen, ob die Forderung zu Recht gebucht wurde oder nicht (von Schadenersatz ganz abgesehen). Derjenige, der die Forderung erhebt, muss sie auch beweisen können und nicht der, bei dem sie aufschlägt. Die einseitige Behauptung: "_...somit sei die Sache rechtens, weil sich der Kunde angemeldet habe_" ist Dünnpfiff und weit weg von einem Sachbeweis.



Hippo schrieb:


> Du willst Reducal, seit 2004 mit über 9000 Beiträgen höchst fachkundig hier dabei, jetzt aber nicht wirklich unterstellen daß er "Gönner" oder "Beauftragter" ist ...


Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen, außer der Anmerkung, dass die Klärung ziviler Forderungen nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist sondern die ziviler Gerichte. Vermutet man einen Betrug, dann ist die zwar Strafverfolgung legal, diese stößt aber bei solchen Prozessen schnell an ihre Grenzen, da Aussage gegen Aussage steht und die zuvor erwähnten, notwendigen Sachbeweise womöglich nicht verfügbar sind.



technofreak schrieb:


> Für einen Betrugsvorwurf ist das zuwenig. Wenn jeder Anbieter, der minderwertigen Schund überteuert verhökert, wegen Betruges einsäße, müßten dutzende neue Gefängnisse gebaut werden.
> 
> In diesem Forum wurde immer und immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass Strafanzeigen wenig erfolgversprechend und daher wenig sinnvoll sind. Leider wurde diese Einschätzung voll bestätigt.


----------



## senioreninfo (18 Oktober 2011)

also mit kostenlosen Angeboten locken später dann doch Geld einziehen lassen würde ich nicht gleich setzen mit dem Begriff minderwertigen Schund. Das ist glatter Betrug.
Verstehe nicht warum von Betrugsanzeige abgeraten wird. Massen sind doch reingelegt worden, wenn man vorn beginnt zu lesen. Mund halten, bezahlen und ruhig sein, kann da wirklich nicht empfohlen werden. Damit rechnen diese Macher doch nur. Man muss sich die Summen mal ausrechnen. Und dann sind die Provider noch behilflich. Eine Zwischenabrechnungsstelle hält dann auch noch die Hand auf. Es verdienen also 3 Stellen. Bei der Bank kann widersprochen werden, warum sollen das die Provider nicht auch im Namen der Kunden können. Dann muss der Betüger tätig werden. Das wird ihm nicht gelingen. Wozu diskutieren wir eigentlich in einem Forum? Dann können wir das auch gleich einstellen. Eigentlich dachte ich, wir geben uns gegenseitig Hilfe.


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2011)

Ja - Hilfe dergestalt daß sie nicht noch weiter frustriert. Die wenigsten gaben die Nerven so etwas juristisch durchzufechten.
Es läuft hier mit der geballten Fachkenntnis einiges was nicht sofort für einen Neuling ersichtlich ist. Nur das sond dann Verbraucherschützer mit Hintergrundwissen die erheblich unemotionaler an die Sache rangehen als ein grade frisch Betroffener.
Bei vielen Dingen ist Abhilfe auch politisch nicht gewollt (sh Link in meinem Profi)
Und dagegen kannst Du nur politisch anstinken.
Versuch doch mal einen nicht angemeldeten Poster dahingehend zu motivieren sich bei seinem Abgeordneten zu beschweren ...
Ein Gutteil ist doch schon froh wenn er 5 Worte halbwegs unfallfrei gradeaus schreiben kann und nach 10,- Euro der Abospuk wieder ein Ende hat.


----------



## Heinz-Jürgen (19 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusamen.

Ich habe das Thema jetzt auch zum zweiten Mal. Daher finde ich es interessant, das auch Jamba in diesem Zusammenhang auftaucht. Genau vor einem Jahr habe ich mit Jamba den gleichen Zirkus wegen unbeauftragter Dienste geführt. Damals wurde anstandslos erstattet. Jetzt habe schreibt Guerilla oder MySpy sogar eMail Antworten. Die inhaltliche Qualität ist allerdings von niedrigstem Niveau und reprensiert genau diese Abzocker-Manier. Die beweisführenden Dokumente sind beliebig und einen Nachweis über die Beauftragung können sie nicht führen.

Bis heute habe ich keine Erklärung wo in beiden Fällen die Handy-No bezogen wurde und die nachweisende IP-Adresse ist nicht aussagend.

Ich werde es weiter verfolgen. Meine Einzugsermächtigung bei der Telekom als Factoring Partner dieses Ladens wirft ein ebenso schlechtes Licht auf den ehemaligen deutschen Staatsbetrieb.


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2011)

Was heißt hier Telekom? Du bist doch sicher bei T-Mobile, oder? Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied! Aber immerhin kannst du dort einfach die Buchung abweisen und zudem problemlos eine Drittanbietersperre beauftragen.


----------



## TomTomJones (22 Oktober 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ha, da hammas ja: Bobmobile (Düsseldorf) = Guerilla Mobile (Berlin)!
> Quelle
> 
> ...und hattest du dann einen PIN aufs Handy bekommen und den dann ins Weg am PC eingetragen, wie es der Anbieter in seinen AGB beschreibt? Wie GMOB seinen Preis darstellt, hätte ich schon gern mal gesehen.



Hallo, und was ist wenn du dieses Passwort nicht bestätigt hast und kein download erhalten hast.


----------



## kobe (23 Oktober 2011)

stieglitz schrieb:


> *AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*
> 
> So, jetzt hat es mich als alten "Hasen" auch mal erwischt.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip!
Ging ganz einfach!


----------



## Ernst Mosch (30 Oktober 2011)

ja, das ging tatsächlich sehr einfach,
ich hoffe, dass das nun auch funktioniert und ich nicht nur meine Telefonnummer für weitere Werbezwecke weitergegeben habe


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2011)

senioreninfo schrieb:


> ...Das ist glatter Betrug...


Was Betrug ist und was nicht, das hat nichts mit Deiner "Alltagsauffassung" zu tun. Ein Betrug muß alle Merkmale des Straftatbestandes Betrug erfüllen - und das ist eben in Deutschland eine verdammt hohe Hürde. (Stichwort: TIVBAK, siehe "objektiver Tatbestand" bei wikipedia)(Du kannst auch nach TIVBAK googeln)


> Verstehe nicht warum von Betrugsanzeige abgeraten wird.


Ich gehöre sicherlich zu denjenigen hier, die tendenziell eher zu Strafanzeigen neigen. Aber das macht nur Sinn, wenn wenigstens annähernd alle Tatbestandsmerkmale vorhanden sind. Selbst dann muß auch noch ein Staatsanwalt Deine Auffassung teilen. Wenn Du das hinkriegst, nur zu, aber das ist in diesen Fällen hier äußerst schwierig...


> Massen sind doch reingelegt worden


Ja. Das erzeugt das Gefühl, so etwas "dürfe nicht sein". Darf es aber doch. Abzocken ist kein Straftatbestand. Leider...


> Mund halten, bezahlen und ruhig sein, kann da wirklich nicht empfohlen werden.


wird ja auch nicht empfohlen.


> Wozu diskutieren wir eigentlich in einem Forum? Dann können wir das auch gleich einstellen. Eigentlich dachte ich, wir geben uns gegenseitig Hilfe.


Das geschieht hier auch. Dir helfe ich z.B. mit dem Hinweis, dass es noch andere spannende Paragraphen gibt jenseits des §263. Schau Dir mal "strafbare Werbung" an nachUWG
http://dejure.org/gesetze/UWG/16.html


> Wer in der Absicht, den Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots hervorzurufen, in öffentlichen Bekanntmachungen oder in Mitteilungen, die für einen größeren Kreis von Personen bestimmt sind, durch unwahre Angaben irreführend wirbt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


Auch hier kenne ich aber kein einziges Urteil gegen Abzocker


----------



## jassy (1 November 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was Betrug ist und was nicht, das hat nichts mit Deiner "Alltagsauffassung" zu tun. Ein Betrug muß alle Merkmale des Straftatbestandes Betrug erfüllen - und das ist eben in Deutschland eine verdammt hohe Hürde. (Stichwort: TIVBAK, siehe "objektiver Tatbestand" bei wikipedia)(Du kannst auch nach TIVBAK googeln)
> Ich gehöre sicherlich zu denjenigen hier, die tendenziell eher zu Strafanzeigen neigen. Aber das macht nur Sinn, wenn wenigstens annähernd alle Tatbestandsmerkmale vorhanden sind. Selbst dann muß auch noch ein Staatsanwalt Deine Auffassung teilen. Wenn Du das hinkriegst, nur zu, aber das ist in diesen Fällen hier äußerst schwierig...
> Ja. Das erzeugt das Gefühl, so etwas "dürfe nicht sein". Darf es aber doch. Abzocken ist kein Straftatbestand. Leider...
> wird ja auch nicht empfohlen.
> ...



stop...nichts mehr schicken..,


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2011)

jassy schrieb:


> stop...nichts mehr schicken..,



Da mußt Du Dich schon an Deinen Provider/Aboversender wenden.
Wir sind ein Verbraucherschutzforum


----------



## Daglause (2 November 2011)

Bin auch betroffen und habe mir den ganzen Sums jetz durchgelesen.
Mir darauf hin die Bedeutung deren Namens gegoogelt und siehe da: da steckt wohl Wahrheit drin:



> Etymologie [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Das Wort Guerilla wurde Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts über das französische guérilla aus dem spanischen guerrilla, einem Diminutivum (Verkleinerungsform) des spanischen guerra („Krieg“) entlehnt.[3] Das spanische guerra geht, wie das französische guerre, auf das germanische *werra („Streit“) zurück, mit dem auch das althochdeutsche wërra („Verwirrung“, „Streit“), das mittelniederländische warre und das neuenglische war verwandt sind.[4][3]
> Historischer Hintergrund war der Spanische Unabhängigkeitskrieg von 1807 bis 1814 gegen die französische Fremdherrschaft unter Napoleon. Als Ausgangspunkt für den späteren Gebrauch des Wortes wird das spanische partida de guerrilla genannt, das ungefähr „Spähtrupp“ bedeutet.[1]
> ...



[Modedit by Hippo: Schriftformatierung in "seniorenfreundlich" geändert]


----------



## moko1324 (3 November 2011)

ab wann muss ich mobilespy bezahl????


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2011)

wann geht die welt unter??????

Etwas mehr Info zu Deinem Problem und die spätere Anwendung rudimentärer Rechtschreibregeln der deutschen Sprache erhöhen dann den Verständlichkeitsgrad exorbitant
Außerdem würde das Lesen in diesem Thread schon ziemlich Licht in Dein Dunkel bringen.
Das Lesen können (und wollen) wir Dir nämlich nicht abnehmen


----------



## gilla121 (4 November 2011)

Hat man auch schon ein ABO wenn man die sogenannte TAN nicht eingibt. Ich habe gehört, dass es schon reicht, wenn man die SMS aufmacht.


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Rechtlich nein, allerdings streiten sich die Geister ob es technisch möglich ist das Abo schon mit dem Öffnen der SMS auszulösen.
Wenn Du den Verdacht hast prüfe das (Link in meiner Signatur) und - behalte Deine Abrechnungen ganz scharf im Auge


----------



## Christina28 (5 November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich kriege auch seit ein paar Wochen 1 x wöchentlich eine SMS "Teste Deinen IQ, gehe auf die Seite ... ". Kostenpunkt: 4,99€ pro SMS, im Oktober schlappe 19,96€.
Habe dann bei meinem Netzanbieter angerufen um den Dienst sperren zu lassen, da ich nie ein Abonnement bestellt habe. Die sagten mir jedoch dass das so nicht möglich sei, ich solle es bei dem Abonnement-Anbieter (in meinem Fall *Guerilla Mobile*) probieren.
Habe dann da angerufen (01805 035318), musste meine Handynummer über die Tastatur des Telefons eingeben und kam dann zum Hauptmenü. Dort konnte ich dann meine Abonnements/Dienste abfragen & auch kündigen. Beim ersten Anruf wurde mir gesagt dass ich den Dienst "*IQ Mania*" aktiviert hätte. Im nächsten Schritt konnte ich den Dienst/das Abonnement löschen. Ich habe dann noch ein zweites Mal da angerufen & dann wurde mir gesagt, dass ich keine Dienste/Abonnements mehr aktiviert hätte.
Aber ob das so klappt? Ich werde es nächste Woche sehen, wenn ich eine neue SMS bekomme (oder hoffentlich nicht!?).

Hat da schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hippo (5 November 2011)

Denke schon 
Guck mal die 220 Postings vor Deinem an ...


----------



## Reinhard-s (8 November 2011)

Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?
Solltet ihr von einem angeblichen Vertrag mit diesen Strolchen erfahren, SOFORT eine "DRITTANBIETERSPERRE " auf eurem Anschluß einrichten lassen. Ist kostenlos


----------



## Jessica Butte (10 November 2011)

hey
ich hab heute auch bei meiner rechnung von telekom oder t-mobile einen betrag von 19,95 € erhalten und hab nachdem ich mir einige postes hier durchgelesen habe dort aungerufen und den anweisungen zum kündigen nachgegangen und als ich dann nochmal dort angerufen habe und das nochmal gemacht habe hies es ich habe keine offenen was-auch-immer mehr und dann habe ich gesehen das ich ne sms hab wo drin steht es ist etwas gekündigt worde...
...ist damit jetzt alles vorbei oder bekomme ich von denen noch irgendetwas?
wäre lieb wenn jemand der das auch so gemacht hat mal antworten würde=)

weil ich finde das echt ne frechheit ich habe nie irgendwas da gemacht hab aufeinmal nur wöchentlich ne sms bekommen wo yeah-app oder so drin stand hab die immer gelöscht und so aber wusste auchnich das die so teuer sind-.- ich finde es einfach nur ne rießen schweinerei was zz alles für abzocken laufen und so!!


----------



## Reinhard-s (11 November 2011)

Hallo Jessica!
Bei Telekom/T-Mobile musst Du eine DRITTANBIETERSPERRE schalten lassen. Schreib denen eine e-Mail mit folgenden Angaben: Mobilfunknummer (die Betroffene), Kundennummer, Kundenkontonummer und beauftrage nur dieses. Findest Du auf deiner Rechnung. Die e-Mailadresse lautet: [email protected]
Ich habe zusätzlich Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet, Telekom-Vorstand angeschrieben und mitgeteilt, dass sie als Inkassounternehmen für Abzocker tätig sind und eine Kündigung an denGuerilla gesandt. Letzteres ist sicherlich überflüssig.
Viel Erfolg
Reinhard


----------



## Lilly-Billy (12 November 2011)

Ich bin auf die Handy-Ortung reingefallen und bekomme jetzt angeblich "6 Ortungen/Spiele im Abo spybi_ha für 4.99 €/Woche. Mehr: wap.handyplanet.mobi". Ich fürchte, dass ich damit ein Abo habe. Es kam u.a. auch noch eine e-mail von Mobile Spy 4.1 in der nur stand "Mobile Spy 4.1."
Es wurde auf vorherigen Seiten beschrieben, wie man über www.Handyplanet kündigen kann. Allerdings bekomme ich mit meiner Handy-Nummer und dem zugesendeten Password keinen Zugang zur Aboverwaltung. Und auch das Senden einer e-mail (Stop Aboname an 33233) war nicht erfolgreich, denn ich bekam folgende Antwort: "Das war leider kein Abo von Dir.Deine(e) Abo(s): SPYBI_HA.de/abo oder antworte mit Stop aboname". Ich habe es dann natürlich auf der in der SMS angegebenen website probiert, hatte aber dort mit meiner Handynummer und Pin keinen Zugang. Hat jemand von Euch ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Beantwortung der Fragen würde mir sehr helfen
- Habe ich nun ein Abo oder nicht?
- Warum bekomme ich kein Zugang zur Aboverwaltung bzw. was sagt mir die automatische e-mail Antwort?
- Was bedeutet die e-mai von Mobile Spy 4.1?

Die Frage, warum ich überhaupt so dämlich war und die Pin-Nummer eingegeben habe, kann ich leider selber nicht beantworten.

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2011)

Lilly-Billy schrieb:


> Die Beantwortung der Fragen würde mir sehr helfen...


Warum fragst du nicht den Support des Anbieters? Das ist dessen Produkt und du bist sein Vertragspartner.


----------



## Reinhard-s (13 November 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Je länger ich über diese Geschichte nachdenke, umso wütender werde ich.
Da bringt so ein Strolch eine Handynummer in Erfahrung, irgendeine "Stelle" ist ihm behilflich den Netzanbieter dazu ausfindig zu machen, uns schon wird abkassiert. Keine Möglichkeit ist gegeben gegen diese Zahlungen Widerspruch geltend zu machen.
Die Netzbetreiber gehen in Vorkasse und verlangen von den Kunden das Geld zurück.
Hier ist dringend das Ministerium für Verbraucherschutz gefordert. Hier muss dringend (So schnell, wie die sonst ihre Diäten erhöhen) eine Regelung wie im Festnetzbereich eingeführt werden. Da kann gegen Forderungen für Dritte vor der Bezahlung Widerspruch eingelegt werden, der Betrag wird aus der Rechnung herausgenommen und der Kunde muss sich mit dem Drittanbieter auseinandersetzen. Bezahlt wird nach Klärung.
Dieser Guerilla währe längst von der Bildfläche verschwunden.
Alleine werden wir nichts, ein Zusammenschluss und dann die Frau Aigner auffordern, Ihre Unterstützung der Betrüger und Abzocker sofort einzustellen.
Denkt mal drüber nach

Viele Grüsse
Reinhard


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2011)

Reinhard-s schrieb:


> Da bringt so ein Strolch eine Handynummer in Erfahrung, irgendeine "Stelle" ist ihm behilflich den Netzanbieter dazu ausfindig zu machen, uns schon wird abkassiert. Keine Möglichkeit ist gegeben gegen diese Zahlungen Widerspruch geltend zu machen. Die Netzbetreiber gehen in Vorkasse und verlangen von den Kunden das Geld zurück.


Soweit die Theorie und auch die Vermutung, dass das so funktionieren könnte. Nur, wenn ein "Strolch" Handynummern nur deshalb und ohne Opt-in belastet, weil er die Moblifunknummer kennt, dann ist das hier falsch: 





Reinhard-s schrieb:


> Hier ist dringend das Ministerium für Verbraucherschutz gefordert.


Denn für gewerbsmäßigen Betrug oder Computerbetrug ist definitiv die Justiz zuständig, nicht der Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## Reinhard-s (13 November 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Soweit die Theorie und auch die Vermutung, dass das so funktionieren könnte. Nur, wenn ein "Strolch" Handynummern nur deshalb und ohne Opt-in belastet, weil er die Moblifunknummer kennt, dann ist das hier falsch: Denn für gewerbsmäßigen Betrug oder Computerbetrug ist definitiv die Justiz zuständig, nicht der Verbraucherschutz.


Hallo Reducal!
Du hast auch Recht. ABER! Zu Punkt 1: Bei mir wurde keine Leistung erbracht.
                                                 Zu Punkt 2: Gewerbsmäßigen Betrug oder Computerbetrug, die Strafsache zu verfolgen ist sehr wohl Aufgabe der Justiz. Aber das Abrechnungsverfahren, welches von der Bundesnetzargentur überwacht wird, zu verändern ist eine Gesetzessache und somit sehr wohl eine Angelegenheit für das Ministerium für Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2011)

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist bei diesem "Abrechnungsverfahren", nämlich dem s. g. *Handypayment*, nicht zuständig. Das ist keine Telekommunikationsleistung und somit ist die BNetzA da raus. Wie die Telkos die Drittanbieterbuchung verarbeiten, ist allein Sache zwischen den beteiligten Parteien (Provider aus abgetretenem Recht/Anbieter/Endkunde). Fühlt sich ein Kunde durch diese Abrechnung betrogen (z. B. weil gar keine Leistung erbracht worden sein soll oder kein Abo bestätigt wurde), dann wären die Strafverfolger zu bemühen. Im vorliegenden Fall wären das die Berliner Behörden. Doch von dort kommt mal wieder weniger als nur heiße Luft, nämlich Berliner Luft.


----------



## Reinhard-s (13 November 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Die Bundesnetzagentur ist bei diesem "Abrechnungsverfahren", nämlich dem s. g. *Handypayment*, nicht zuständig. Das ist keine Telekommunikationsleistung und somit ist die BNetzA da raus. Wie die Telkos die Drittanbieterbuchung verarbeiten, ist allein Sache zwischen den beteiligten Parteien (Provider aus abgetretenem Recht/Anbieter/Endkunde). Fühlt sich ein Kunde durch diese Abrechnung betrogen (z. B. weil gar keine Leistung erbracht worden sein soll oder kein Abo bestätigt wurde), dann wären die Strafverfolger zu bemühen. Im vorliegenden Fall wären das die Berliner Behörden. Doch von dort kommt mal wieder weniger als nur heiße Luft, nämlich Berliner Luft.


Hallo Reducal!
Bitte lies die Sätze etwas sorgfältiger, und vor allen Dingen bemühe dich sie zu verstehen bevor du dich dazu ausllässt. Informiere dich bei der Bundesnetzargentur und bei den Netzbetreibern über deren Möglichkeiten und der Gesetzeslage und verunsichere die übrigen User dieses Forums nicht.


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2011)

Reducal soll sich informieren ...
... guter Witz

Er ist ein sehr gut informierter Teilnehmer und Aktivist des Forums seit 2004 und über 9000 Beiträgen.

Wenn er was schreibt hat es
a) Hand und Fuß
und
b) es spricht die Erfahrung der Jahre aus seinen Postings

Das das mit dem Wunschdenken eines Newbies nicht unbedingt übereinstimmt liegt in der Natur der Sache


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2011)

Danke Hippo! Es ist schon bemerkenswert, dass gerade im Zusammenhang mit dem Mobilepayment so viel Unsicherheit auf allen Seiten besteht, allen voran bei den Verbrauchern.

@ Reinhard-s, wendet man sich an die BNetzA, so erhält man in der Regel den Hinweis zurück, dass die BNetzA hier nicht zuständig sei, man möge doch Anzeige bei der Polizei oder StA erstatten, wenn man sich betrogen fühlt. Geht man zur nächsten Verbraucherzentrale, erlebt man das gleiche Spiel. Hast DU schon mal eine der beiden Möglichkeiten in Anspruch genommen? Gerne lasse ich mich von anderen Gedanken in meiner Argumentationskette beeinflussen, nur müssen die auch stimmig sein. Jeder kann sich dahin gehend selbst bemühen, seine Schlüsse aus den gewonnen Erfahrungen ziehen und diese hier kund tun - dafür ist das Forum da, ein Forum zum Erfahrungsaustausch. Wenn du was besser weißt, dann her damit! So wie du bislang hier argumentierst, dienen die Informationen jedenfalls nicht dazu, die Beschwerdeführer zielführend zu beraten. Im Gegenteil! Die vertrauen womöglich darauf, dass die BNetzA ihnen helfen könnte oder Frau A. sich ihrer Sache persönlich annimmt. Beides ist völlig realitätsfremd und absurd.


----------



## Reinhard-s (14 November 2011)

Die Bundesnetzargentur überwacht nur die Ausführung und Anwendung von geltendem Recht. Es wurde Gestern um 11,25 nicht von mir unterstellt, diese Behörde werde helfen. Das hat hier nur so ein 9000-Ender hineininterpretiert. Die Netzbetreiber verhalten sich wie es in den z.Zt. gültigen Bestimmungen festgeschrieben ist. Drittanbieter bekommt Vorkasse. 2012 soll diese Verfahrensweise per Gesetz geändert werden. Somit war die Aussage sich nicht zu kümmern ebenfalls absoluter Quatsch. Das Geld ist naturlich weg. Momentan gibt es nur die Möglichkeiten: Anzeige bei der Polizei, den Netzbetreiber anschreiben und ihn informieren, dass er Inkassounternehmen für Abzocker ist, die Verbraucherzentrale anschreiben und vom Guerilla sein Geld zurückfordern. Das alles natürlich schriftlich.  Allerdings besteht wenig Hoffnung, dass sich dort jemand bewegt. Somit wird es wohl erst 2012 eine Änderung geben. Zuständige Stellen hoffen, dass es dann wie im Festnetz gehändelt wird.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 November 2011)

Reinhard-s schrieb:


> Somit wird es wohl erst 2012 eine Änderung geben.


Wir sind gespannt, eine Diskussion dazu gibt es bereits: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/die-dialer-sind-zurück-als-0900-mehrbetrug-apps.32443/page-3#post-338896. Von brauchbaren Schritten des Gesetzgebers berichtet Heise hier http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/WAPzocke-1370330.html jedoch auch kaum was.


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Belastbare Gerichtsurteile zur Problematik gibt es noch nicht.





			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Gesetz „zum besseren Schutz von Verbrauchern vor Kostenfallen im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr“, besser bekannt als „Button-Lösung“.
> 
> Wann die neue Regelung in Kraft tritt, ist noch nicht absehbar.


----------



## Hippo (14 November 2011)

Der Reinhard-s scheint eine funktionsfähige Kristallkugel zu haben ...
... und uns unbekannte Informationsquellen.
Aber vielleicht klärt er uns Unwürdige und Nichtwissende noch auf.
Nach 7 Jahren Verbraucherschutzerfahrung kann man ja noch keine Ahnung von den involvierten Stellen und deren Möglichkeiten und Animositäten haben


----------



## Teleton (14 November 2011)

Der logische Fehler liegt hier:


> Die Netzbetreiber verhalten sich wie es in den z.Zt. gültigen Bestimmungen festgeschrieben ist. Drittanbieter bekommt Vorkasse.


Nirgends ist vorgeschrieben, dass Mobilfunker überhaupt mit Drittanbieter zusammenarbeiten müssen, das Vorkassemodell ist freiwillig weil die Mobilfunker einen Teil der Beute abbekommen.


> Das Geld ist naturlich weg.


Warum natürlich?


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Reinhard-s schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Geld ist naturlich weg.
> ...


*Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter* _(blaue Schrift anklicken)_


----------



## kalanda (21 November 2011)

hallo,
ich bin auch in dieser Falle gelandet und hoffe, nach Abokündigung und "Sperre gegen Drittanbieter" bei Telekom aus der Nummer raus zu sein.
Für die Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH hat sich das Geschäft auf jeden Fall gelohnt!
Nach einem Verlust von 160.000€ in 2008 hatten die 2009 schon 2.500.000€ Gewinn.
Na ja, Kleinvieh macht eben doch viel Mist.
Gruß kalanda


----------



## scrumhalf (22 November 2011)

Nachdem ich mich mit den Herrschaften unter anderem über das so genannte Log-Protokoll versucht habe zu schreiben, wird versucht mir richtig Angst zu machen:

Ihre Nachricht nehmen wir zur Kenntnis. Wie bereits mitgeteilt, werden wir den Behörden Auskunft zum Sachverhalt erteilen, sobald uns diese in Ihrem Namen kontaktieren. In Ihrem Interesse möchten wir darauf hinweisen, dass die Mobilfunkrechnungen des Mobilfunknetzbetreibers beglichen werden müssen. Bitte berücksichtigen Sie auch dahingehend, dass wenn die Rechnung nicht vollständig beglichen wird, der Mobilfunknetzbetreiber weitere Schritte einleiten kann, wie z.B. die Sperrung des Anschlusses, Mahn- und/ oder Inkassogebühren erheben etc., auf die wir keinen Einfluss haben bzw. von deren Erstattung wir Abstand nehmen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen MobileSpy Kundenservice

Letztes Jahr haben die den gleichen Trick mit Jamba bei mir versucht und nach der ersten Gegenwehr zurückgezogen. Die Gewinnerwartungen des Unternehmens sind nun inzwischen so hoch, das die Gangart an Impertinenz noch zugenommen hat.

Wenn Dienstleistung zur Kernkompetenz in Deutschland wird, dann sollte mensch solchen Anbietern und Heizdeckenverkaufsmethoden schnellstmöglich den Garaus machen.

Es ist mit der üblichen Selbstbeteiligung von € 150.- bei der Rechtsschutz-Versicherung für vielleicht € 50.- Schaden zwar überbezahlt, aber in den sauren Apfel werde ich beißen.

Oder wir schaffen ein Forum um eine Gemeinschaftsklage einzureichen. Den ohne die geht nichts. Das ist ein Thema für den Staatsanwalt und sonst niemanden. Alle anderen Institutionen leisten hier nur moralischen Beistand.

Scrumhalf


----------



## Hippo (22 November 2011)

*gebetsmühleanschmeiß*

ES GIBT IN DEUTSCHLAND KEINE SAMMELKLAGEN UND AUCH KEINE GEMEINSCHAFTSKLAGEN !

Es gibt höchstens Sammelverfahren. Aber das bedeutet nur daß eine Staatsanwaltschaft verschiedene gleichartig gelagerte Einzelverfahren an sich zieht und die Ermittlungen bündelt. Aber trotzdem bleiben das Einzelverfahren.

Du solltest Dir auch noch diesen Artikel zu Gemüte führen
>>> Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter


----------



## scrumhalf (22 November 2011)

... übrigens habe ich gerade mal gegoogelt.

Guerilla schreibt über sich selber:

*Wir über uns*

Für den besten Weg in die Zukunft des Mobile Content Bereiches haben wir einen einzigartigen Kompass - die Ideen unserer Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter. Ein sehr wichtiges Element unserer Unternehmenskultur ist die interkulturelle sowie die uneingeschränkte, zweiseitige Kommunikation.
Diese Art des Kontaktes ohne starre Grenzen ermöglicht eine produktive Zusammenarbeit und versetzt uns in die Lage, die Meinungen der Mitarbeiter zu berücksichtigen. Durch die Fähigkeiten jedes Einzelnen und durch die Möglichkeit, in einem jungen, dynamischen und internationalen Team zu arbeiten, entstehen unsere Produkte und unkonventionelle Lösungen.

Aber in Google maps gibt es trotz streetview kein Bild und der Firmenname taucht in der Pfuelstrasse auch nicht auf. Vielleicht sind die Herren Geschäftsführer M[xxx] R[xxx] und O[xxx] T[xxx] genauso virtuell wie der angeblich abgeschlossene Vertrag.

[modedit by Hippo: bitte keine Klarnamen nennen]


----------



## scrumhalf (22 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> *gebetsmühleanschmeiß*
> 
> ES GIBT IN DEUTSCHLAND KEINE SAMMELKLAGEN UND AUCH KEINE GEMEINSCHAFTSKLAGEN !
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Den hatte ich überlesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2011)

aus einem Zeitungsbericht zur Handyabzocke in UK, hier mal reingeschmissen als kleiner Denkanstoß:
"For every euro collected, just over *€ 0.53 is paid to KKO Mobile*, *€ 0.26 to the operator* as a commission and *€ 0.20 to the State, through VAT"*

Also: An jedem Euro, der den Leuten aus der Tasche gestohlen wird, verdienen die Mobilfunkfirmen (in UK) 26 cent - und der Staat 20 cent durch die Mehrwertsteuer. Die Räuber selbst erhalten nach Abzügen wohl weniger als diese beiden "Mitprofiteure". Wie gesagt - nur ein Anstoß zum Nachdenken...*
*


----------



## masteen (20 Dezember 2011)

Ich war bei der Polizei und habe etwas bewirkt.


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2011)

Und?
Einen gebührenfreien Verwaltungsakt ausgelöst?
Ergebnis?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Dezember 2011)

masteen schrieb:


> Ich war bei der Polizei und habe etwas bewirkt.


Und was? Hast du dein Geld zurück, liegt der Anbieter in Ketten, gab´s irgendwo eine Razzia?


----------



## efe (16 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin vor 3 Wochen auf diese Seite gekommen, ein Kollege hat sie mir gezeigt, als ich mit ihm über meine Handyrechnung geredet habe. Ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen, als sie 3 x so hoch war wie normal (das haben 19,96€ für Guerilla Mobile geschafft).

Beim Lesen im Forum bin ich einige Male genau über meinen Weg zu dieser Abzockerfalle gestoßen: Handyortung. (Die einfach gegen den Persönlichkeitsschutz spricht, da war ich negativ neugierig, besser gesagt empört!)

Ich habe definitif mit dieser Firma keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen, ich habe das Ganze abgebrochen, als es mit PIN losging. Trotzdem erhielt ich dann komische SMS, die nur kurz leserlich waren und dann weg - selbst gelöscht? Aber müde am Samstag abend um 20 Uhr nach der Arbeit, nicht nachgehakt, sondern relativ prompt vergessen. Blöd!

T-mobile hat mir sofort - auf meine Nachfrage - Drittanbieter gesperrt. Durch einen kurzen Mailkontakt habe ich die abgebuchten Kosten wieder erhalten. Soweit OK. Die Handyrechnung, die ich jetzt öfter - aktuell - checke, ist auch seither OK.

Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich einen "Vertrag" kündigen soll, den ich NICHT abgeschlossen habe. Sollen sie klagen, dass ich nicht mehr zahle!

Heute kam eine SMS von der Nummer 33233 (gegooglet - dto.). Der Text ist unverschämt: "die technischen Probleme sind behoben und da gibt es ein Gratis-Game....". Alles schön angeleuchtet, um zu diesem "Gratis-Game" zu kommen.

Ich habe mich mit Auszubildenden in meiner Firma unterhalten, alle meinten, ihnen würden diese 20.-€ nicht auffallen. Ob die Handyrechnung 50.- oder 70.-€ ist, da wäre kein Grund, nachzuhaken. Und so können solche Firmen leben. Das stört mich.

Es stört mich, dass Mobilefunkanbieter nicht genauer schauen, mit wem sie zusammenarbeiten. Das ich mein Geld wieder habe bedeutet doch nur, dass das in die allgemeinen Gebühren eingerechnet wird.

Und deshalb würde ich gerne gegen diese Firma vorgehen. Ich habe eine Mail an die Verbraucherzentrale geschickt (noch keine Antwort). Etwas frustriert bin ich, wenn ich hier im Forum lese, dass irgendwie nix gegen diese Firma gemacht wird. Einzelne Streitereien mit Guerilla Mobile, ... Sammelklage geht nicht. OK, trotzdem, ich würde schon gerne mit anderen zusammen irgendwie gegen die Firma vorgehen. Ich denke, zur Polizei sollte ich auch gehen (wenn Zeit).

Hmmm?


----------



## blowfish (17 Januar 2012)

efe schrieb:


> OK, trotzdem, ich würde schon gerne mit anderen zusammen irgendwie gegen die Firma vorgehen. Ich denke, zur Polizei sollte ich auch gehen (wenn Zeit).


 Und was möchtest du dort vortragen? Verträge hat nichts mit Strafrecht zu tun. Da kannst du nur zivilrechtlich was machen, kostet aber erst mal dein Geld.
Wenn du mit solchen Argumenten vor den Staatsanwalt kommst, wirst du nur eine Einstellung erhalten.


----------



## Nando1995 (18 Januar 2012)

efe schrieb:


> Heute kam eine SMS von der Nummer 33233 (gegooglet - dto.). Der Text ist unverschämt: "die technischen Probleme sind behoben und da gibt es ein Gratis-Game....". Alles schön angeleuchtet, um zu diesem "Gratis-Game" zu kommen.


 
Genau diese SMS habe ich die Tage auch bekommen, habe sie diesmal nicht einfach gelöscht bzw.ignoriert, sondern werde morgen wohl mal in einen T-Punkt gehen und mich noch mal beschweren. Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen schon diese Sperre für Drittanbieter, da dürfte doch sowas nicht mehr kommen. Auf meiner neuesten Rg sind auch wieder die Verbrecher von GMOBILE frauf, die bekommen keinen Cent von mir.


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2012)

Nando1995 schrieb:


> Genau diese SMS habe ich die Tage auch bekommen, habe sie diesmal nicht einfach gelöscht bzw.ignoriert, sondern werde morgen wohl mal in einen T-Punkt gehen und mich noch mal beschweren.


Und was soll das bringen?
Beschwerst Du Dich auch beim Postboten wenn Du unerwünschte Briefe kriegst?



Nando1995 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen schon diese Sperre für Drittanbieter, da dürfte doch sowas nicht mehr kommen.


Warum? Die Drittanbietersperre betrifft NUR die Fakturierung über die Telefonrechnung. Die verhindert weder den Empfang von unerwünschten SMS noch verhindert sie den Abschluß irgendwelcher Abos. Der Aboanbieter muß dann eben versuchen direkt von Dir das Geld unabhängig von der Telefonrechnung einzutreiben was eben bei Abzockerabofallen schwierig werden dürfte



Nando1995 schrieb:


> Auf meiner neuesten Rg sind auch wieder die Verbrecher von GMOBILE frauf, die bekommen keinen Cent von mir.


Das könnten noch Fakturierungen eines VOR Einrichtung der Drittanbietersperre laufenden Abos sein. Drittanbietersperren wirken regelmäßig nur für zukünftige Handlungen


----------



## Inja (26 Januar 2012)

Peter M. schrieb:


> *AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*
> 
> Hallo Leute zu diesem Thema: Abzocke über sms -Angebotene Handyortung-
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, guten Abend!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und der Artikel von ihnen hat mir sehr geholfen.
Werde jetzt genauso vorgehen. Falls sie etwas neues wissen würde ich mich über eine Info von ihnen freuen und ich schließe mich ihnen in ihrem Vorhaben auch gerne an.

Mfg Inja

[Modedit by Hippo: Doppelpost gelöscht und Fullquote gekürzt]


----------



## vanTom (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich nun extra hier angemeldet um meine Erfahrungen mit dieser tollen Firma Kund zu tun.
Muss ja nicht sein das noch mehr Leute Ärger mit solchen dubiosen Firmen bekommen.

Ich hatte tatsächlich einen Grund, mir dieses Angebot näher anzusehen da mein Sohn kurze Zeit verschollen war....
Ich habe meine Handynummer und die meines Sohnes auf der Heimseite eingegeben.

Als dann die SMS mit der Bestätigung kam, das ich mir ein Programm auf mein Handy laden sollte um diesen Dienst zu nutzen, habe ich dies nicht getan. ( Meine Liebe Frau hatte nur kurz überreagiert  und Söhnchen war in Sicherheit) Ich habe auch keine TAN oder ähnliches bekommen.
Und wie schon oft in diesem Forum, habe auch ich das ganze auf sich beruhen lassen.

Bis die Rechnung kam  (4,99€)

Ich habe mir das einmal gefallen und habe gedacht, du hast ja keine Software geladen und auch keine Ortung angestossen. War wohl nur wegen der eingabe der Handynummer.
Als dann immer wieder eine SMS mit dem Hinweis auf diese Software kam habe ich mir immer noch nichts dabei gedacht.

Bis zur zweiten Rechnung.

Dann ging´s los.
Ich habe bei meinem Provider angerufen und auch heraus gefunden das es diese Firma aus D-Dorf ist, der ich die Rechnungen zu verdanken habe.

Ich habe dann an die [email protected] eine Mail geschrieben, das ich diesen Dienst nie bestellt habe und folglich auch nie genutzt.
Daraufhin kam die Antwort das ich bereits mit der Eingabe einer Handynummer, einen Vertrag abschliessen würde und das alles rechtens sei.
Ich könnte den Dienst ja auf der Heimseite unter ABO-Verwaltung kündigen.

Ich schrieb darauf hin, das, wenn ich meine Nummer auf der Heimseite eintrage ich mich ja noch nicht einmal in mein Imaginäres Konto einwählen könne um den Dienst zu Kündigen.
Ich hab ja auch keines eingerichtet...
Es kam immer eine Fehlermeldung, das meine Handynummer nicht registriert sei.  Der Lacher schlechthin.

In der nächsten Mail bekam ich mitgeteilt das mein Account nun gekündigt sei und alles wäre gut.
Es war aber nichts gut, weil ich ja noch mein Geld wieder haben wollte (ca.30€)

Meine letzte E-Mail formulierte ich also schärfer und regte mich darüber auf, das ich für etwas bezahlen muss das ich nachweislich weder bestellt noch genutzt hatte.
Ich lies einfließen das ich mein Geld wieder haben wolle und das der Firma die Sendung "WISO" sicherlich ein Begriff wäre.
Ich schrieb noch dazu das die INternet Foren voll von diesen Fällen sei und das ich die Rückersattung erwartete.

Dann bakam ich eine E-Mail das ich das Geld zurück bekäme aus "KULANZ" und das ich (natürlich) keinen Rechtlichen Anspruch darauf hätte.

2 Tage später war das Geld da.

Glück im Unglück

Ich werde solche Seiten in Zukunft meiden und meine Frau bitten etwas länger zu warten bis sich unser Sohn meldet 


Ich hoffe ich konnte den ein oder anderen etwas damit ermutigen, sich zu wehren.


Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2012)

vanTom schrieb:


> Als dann die SMS mit der Bestätigung kam, das ich mir ein Programm auf mein Handy laden sollte um diesen Dienst zu nutzen, habe ich dies nicht getan.  Ich habe auch keine TAN oder ähnliches bekommen.


Bitte um Antwort:

Musstest du nach der Anmeldung den Handytyp angeben?
War die Anmeldung an einem Computer mit DSL/Internet, über ein Smartphone oder mit einem Notebook, mit mobilem Internet/Surfstick?


----------



## vanTom (26 Januar 2012)

Nochmal ich
da es ja keine Sammelklage gibt, könnte man sich ja vieleicht zusammen tun und tatsächlich "WISO" mal Anschreiben ob da etwas möglich wäre. Die freuen sich sicher über so einen Unsinn.
Öffentlicher Druck hat schon so manche Firma gestellt...

Übrigens. Auf der Homepage von MobileSpy wird sogar mit dem Jahresumsatz geprahlt!!
Das ist ja wohl der Knaller

Bis denne

Tom


----------



## vanTom (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo Reducal,
nein ich wurde zu nichts dergleichen aufgefordert.
Die Anmeldung ging über usneren Firmen DSL-Anschluß nicht über meinen Smarty.

Tom


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2012)

vanTom schrieb:


> ...ich wurde zu nichts dergleichen aufgefordert. Die Anmeldung ging über usneren Firmen DSL-Anschluß nicht über meinen Smarty


Dann wurde das Abonnement ausgelöst und du hast die Leistung gar nicht abgerufen? Was soll WISO da machen? Nur die Hälfte de Abläufe ist bekannt, nämlich die des Abos. Den Rattenschwanz, das eigentlich Angebot hast du ausgelassen. Du schribst ja selbst etwas widersprüchlich:


vanTom schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Handynummer und die meines Sohnes auf der Heimseite eingegeben.
> 
> Als dann die SMS mit der Bestätigung kam.....habe auch ich das ganze auf sich beruhen lassen.





vanTom schrieb:


> ... das ich diesen Dienst nie bestellt habe und folglich auch nie genutzt.


Ob du den Dienst nutzt ist eine andere als dessen Bestellung. Entscheidend wäre die Klärung, unter welchen Umständen du das Abo ausgelöst hattest und wie dir dabei der Preis angezeigt wurde.


----------



## vanTom (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo Raducal,
nun zerfetz mir nicht sofort den Hintern....

Natürlich ist es meine eigene Schuld und ich weiss das es blöd war. Allerdings steht nirgendwo, das ich mit Eingabe meiner Handynummer einen Vertrag abschließe.(was ja auch zunächst meine Absicht war)
Der Preis war dabei angegeben.
Ausserdem ist es ja nur ein Denkanstoß. Offensichtlich haben hier ja einige Leute weniger als ich dazu beigetragen und bekommen trotzdem eine Rechnung.

Und noch was.
Alles wird gut.

Grüße

Tom


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2012)

vanTom schrieb:


> nun zerfetz mir nicht sofort den Hintern....


Daran bin ich nicht interessiert! Das Problem kennen wir hier schon. In wie weit es ausreichend ist, wenn der Anbieter


vanTom schrieb:


> Der Preis war dabei angegeben.


irgend wo etwas mit €uronen hinschreibt, ohne Bezug zur Leistung und vor allem ohne dass der Nutzer den Zusammenhang zu einem kostenpflichtigen Abonnement wahrnimmt, können wir hier auch nicht nachvollziehen. Mit so was sollten sich zivile Gerichte befassen, doch weder die Kunden noch die Anbieter klagen das wirklich ernsthaft durch. Vor allem die Anbieter sind an abschließenden Entscheidungen doch gar nicht interessiert, da das Prozessaufallrisiko viel zu hoch ist.


----------



## senioreninfo (5 Februar 2012)

Hallo van Tom,

das war wirklich Glück, wenn das Geld zurück kam. Leider lief es bei mir nicht so ab. Aber gute Idee mit "WISO", aber auch andere Sender. Eigentlich sollte bereits aus diesen vielen Artikeln für ein Gericht erkennbar sein, dass hier etwas nicht stimmt. Ich werde es vorbringen. So viele Opfer und die hier nicht erscheinen, können nicht alle Fehler machen. Wenn man alle Reingelegten zusammen zählen könnte, dann wüsste man um welchen Schaden es sich hier dreht. Ob da mehrere 10.000 € langen? Schützenhilfe bekommen diese Unternehmen noch durch die Handy-Provider bei mir Klarmobil, die dann Provisionen kassieren und mit Kündigung drohen, wenn man nicht zahlt. Durch Namensverschleierung ist es unerkennbar gemacht und man erfährt durch mehrmalige Nachfrage erst wer dahinter steckt. Für mich steht fest, ich werde Betrugsanzeige erstatten auch gegen den Handy-Provider und den Klageweg durchziehen.  Egal was es an Zeit kostet. So sehe ich mich heute schon beim Amtsgericht Berlin.


----------



## Hippo (5 Februar 2012)

Du verwechselst Straf- und Zivilrecht.
Nicht alles was das Volksempfinden als Betrug empfindet ist strafrechtlich auch einer.
Und bevor Du in den nächsten Irrtum rennst - es gibt in Deutschland auch *KEINE* Sammelklagen wie in den USA


----------



## macthebest (8 Februar 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Abzocke durch Guerilla Mobile GmbH alias Mobilespy?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Selbst die Telekom hat mir für 14 Tage 14,97€  von der Fa. Guerilla abgebucht. :-(
Für Mo_Spy (was ist das ist, hab ich nie bestellt) 

Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH

(Rückfragen - Tel.: 0180 5 035318 / E-Mail: [email protected])****
Genutzte Angebote 3 16.01.12 - 30.01.12 14,97€


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> bei DicoTel, dem Versender von Links dubioser Anbieter gekündigt


Du meinst Discotel von der


> b2c.de GmbH
> Boschetsrieder Str. 67-69
> 81379 München
> 
> Unternehmensgruppe eteleon e-solutions AG


Was verschicken die den für Links und auf welche Weise? Und was hatte dir eigentlich der Staatsanwalt von Berlin geschrieben?


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Antwort vom Staatsanwalt in Berlin erhalten


----------



## blowfish (9 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...was hatte dir eigentlich der Staatsanwalt von Berlin geschrieben?


Ich schätze mal, die haben bestätigt, dass die Anzeige eingegangen ist und zur Bearbeitung an irgend eine Polizeidienststelle abgegeben wurde. Eine Bearbeitung durch die Staatsanwaltschaft ist kaum von so einer larifari Online-Anzeige möglich. Da wird wohl noch eine Vorladung zur Vernehmung kommen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (9 Februar 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es ein Ersuchen zur Nachvernehmung, so wie das bekanntlich gern von ostdeutschen Behörden aus gern praktiziert wird, obwohl solche Aufträge zumeist nicht zielführend sind. Im vorliegenden Fall hat die beteiligte Firma ihren Sitz in Berlin und somit wäre die Zuständigkeit eindeutig geklärt:



> Verfahren wegen betrügerischer Angebote oder der Behauptung der Nutzung kostenpflichtiger Leistungen unter Verwendung moderner Kommunikationsmittel (Telefon, Internet) werden grundsätzlich von der StA geführt, in deren Bezirk der Sitz der geschäftlichen Niederlassung des Anbieters, hilfsweise dessen Wohnsitz, hilfsweise der Sitz der geschäftlichen Niederlassung des Geschäftsgehilfen (etwa Callcenter) liegt. Diese ist auch für Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Geschäftsgehilfen und Dienstleister zuständig, die vom Anbieter mit der Beitreibung der angeblichen Forderung beauftragt werden


----------



## Epidermis (11 April 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich habe soeben eine SMS bekommen, dass angeblich mein mobilespy Ortungsdienst aktiviert wurde. Ich habe NIE etwas derartiges abonniert. Das ganze soll 2,99 alle 3 Tage kosten.
> Meine Frage: Kann ich das einfach kündigen?
> ...


 
Wenn DU kündigst gibst Du zu, dass ein Vertrag besteht. Also so nicht.
Mein Vorgehen war: Zunächst t-mobile anmailen wieso die dazu kommen, etwas abzurechnen was nicht im Vertrag steht. Aber Vorsicht, im Standard Mobilfunk Vertrag, dass fremde Dienstleistungen ohne Prüfung abgerechnet werde. Das ist stark, aber es ist so. Also disen Passus sofort kündigen. Die Telekom bestätigte das auch.
Der härtere Brocken ist Guerilla. Sie haben MIR sofort den angeblichen Vertrag gekündigt, bestehenj aber auf die Zahlungen vor der Kündigung.
Das habe ich nicht akzepziert und der nächste Schritt ist eine Strafanzeige gegen Guerilla GmbH wegen Betrugverdachts und eine Beschwerde an die deutsche Netzagentur. Es kann nicht sein, dass die Telekom ohne Prüfung fremde Dienstleistungen abrechnet.

Gruß
Epidermis


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2012)

Du hast schon bemerkt daß der Post auf den Du antwortest von August 2010 ist ...


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2012)

Epidermis schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, dass die Telekom ohne Prüfung fremde Dienstleistungen abrechnet....


So ist es aber, das machen alle Telkos so! Die Unternehmen, die da einbuchen, versichern lediglich, dass die Buchungen "rechtskonform" erfolgen sollen. Die "deutsche Netzagentur" (auch BNetzA genannt) ist für Abrechungen dieser Art sachlich übrigens nicht zuständig.

Zu weiteren Erklärungen wird immer mal wieder das hier von mir gern her genommen: _Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter_


----------



## senioreninfo (31 Juli 2012)

na jetzt scheint wirklich etwas Bewegung in die Sache gekommen zu sein. Und das sogar mit Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger. Hätte ich fast von ihr nicht geglaubt.
Ab 1.8.12 muss am Button klar erkennbar sein, dass es sich um eine Zahlungspflicht handelt. Sonst ist nicht zu zahlen. Mal sehen was jetzt Neues erfunden wird.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Juli 2012)

Gar nichts passiert da wirklich! Längst sind neue Pferde am Start und die laufen schon echt gut: 





Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ...denn diese Gaunereien ufern offenbar aus!


Unsere BuJuminisiertin weiß davon womöglich noch nicht mal nix.


----------



## Reinhard-s (31 Juli 2012)

Epidermis schrieb:


> Wenn DU kündigst gibst Du zu, dass ein Vertrag besteht. Also so nicht.
> Mein Vorgehen war: Zunächst t-mobile anmailen wieso die dazu kommen, etwas abzurechnen was nicht im Vertrag steht. Aber Vorsicht, im Standard Mobilfunk Vertrag, dass fremde Dienstleistungen ohne Prüfung abgerechnet werde. Das ist stark, aber es ist so. Also disen Passus sofort kündigen. Die Telekom bestätigte das auch.
> Der härtere Brocken ist Guerilla. Sie haben MIR sofort den angeblichen Vertrag gekündigt, bestehenj aber auf die Zahlungen vor der Kündigung.
> Das habe ich nicht akzepziert und der nächste Schritt ist eine Strafanzeige gegen Guerilla GmbH wegen Betrugverdachts und eine Beschwerde an die deutsche Netzagentur. Es kann nicht sein, dass die Telekom ohne Prüfung fremde Dienstleistungen abrechnet.
> ...


 
Du musst sofort schriftlich kündigen! (Das mit dem bestehenden Vertrag unterstellen die sogar und Netzbetreiber wie auch Bundesnetzargentur akzeptieren das.) Die akzeptieren das sogar. Allerdings bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt berechnen sie Dir eben alle 3 Tage diese 2,99 €, die von deinem Netzbetreiber mit der Rechnung abgezogen werden. Entgegen den Regelungen im Festnetz ist es im Mobilbereich nicht möglich seine Rechnung abzüglich der Drittanbieterbeträge zu zahlen. Somit hat der Guerillastrolch sein Geld bekommen. Das rückt der natürlich nicht wieder raus.
Außerdem mußt Du von deinem Netzbetreiber eine "Drittanbietersperre" einrichten lassen. Geht fernmündlich.
Weiter solltest Du Anzeige erstatten.


Viel Erfolg

Reinhard-s


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2012)

....unbedingt auch dem Beschwerdeamt, dem Meldebüro und der Missbrauchsbehörde Kenntnis von dem Vorfall geben.


----------



## johnJ79 (6 August 2012)

hi,

ich wollte sehen wer bei mir auf facebook reinschaut und hab das ganze mal mitgemacht (auch mit den 3€) nachdem ich angemeldet war und bezahlt hatte konnte ich trotzdem nix sehen....

also hab ich das abo wieder gekündigt

in einer der sms war ne servicenummer (42cent/min) 0800008033

dort angerufen und im haupmenü die "2" gewählt

dann war das abo abgemeldet und ich bekam ne bestätigungs sms

ich weiss net wie weit euch das hilft  (bin in Österreich) aber es war auch dieser Guerilla Mobile Berlin

gruss aus Wien

JJ


----------



## Hippo (6 August 2012)

Ach ja ...
... lesen bildet ...
guggst Du www.mimikama.at und dort speziell http://www.mimikama.at/facebook-fake-anwendungen/facebook-wer-hat-angeschaut-gibt-es-nicht/


----------



## Erich Holzer (23 November 2012)

habe von yurmobile plötzlich Abbuchungen auf meiner Handyrechnung ohne je eine Bestellung abgeschickt zu haben. Telering wird sichweigern mir die Kosten zu ersetzen. Habe den Einzug einmal stornieren lassen und die AK und den VKI informiert. Wie sind euere ERfahrungen damit


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2012)

Erich Holzer schrieb:


> Telering wird sichweigern mir die Kosten zu ersetzen.


Warum auch? Die haben nur das verbucht, was ihnen die Berliner (oder die Düsseldorfer) angeschafft haben.


Erich Holzer schrieb:


> die AK und den VKI informiert.


Wozu, du bist einer von Millionen Kunden, denen das so oder so ähnlich passiert. Diese Kammern/Vereine/Behörden können da auch nichts gegen ausrichten, zumal der Sitz der Verursacher (neben dir) im deutschen Ausland ist.



Erich Holzer schrieb:


> habe von yurmobile plötzlich Abbuchungen auf meiner Handyrechnung ohne je eine Bestellung abgeschickt zu haben. Telering wird sichweigern mir die Kosten zu ersetzen. Habe den Einzug einmal stornieren lassen und die AK und den VKI informiert. Wie sind euere ERfahrungen damit


Steht schon reichlich hier, solltest es lesen, z. B. ab Seite 1.


----------



## Birgit (5 März 2014)

Hallo ... ich habe heute eine SMS mit einer TAN Nr. bekommen, worauf ich *6,99 €uro* für ein *ABO* bei *GMOB *bezahlen soll  meine Frage *"WOFÜR"* und was für ein *ABO?*


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2014)

* Beiträge lesen (hier und in den anderen Threads zu Guerilla Mobile)
* Servicenummer von GMOB finden
* dort anrufen

... weil unsere Fachabteilung für Hellsehen leider chronisch unterbesetzt ist

Guck nochmal hier rein >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/

Hast Du Prepaid oder Vertrag?


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2014)

Birgit schrieb:


> *ABO* bei *GMOB *


Interessante Frage, denn die GMOB (Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH) gibt es schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Die heißt jetzt:



> Bluetiq GmbH
> Amtsgericht Düsseldorf HRB 63787


----------

